# 189 EOI Invitations for February 2019



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all Starting this thread for 189 Invitations for Feb'19 round.

All the best!!


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

checked in - hope this one will be mine


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi All,

How are the chances for receiving an invite for 189 in Feb? 

Anzco 261111, points 75, EOI Filed - 5/Nov/18.

Thanks.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How are the chances for receiving an invite for 189 in Feb?
> 
> ...


Unable to predict as unsure as to how big or small the round ll be. If only they have a ~2500 invites round, then you have a good chance. Am waiting behind u with doe 15th nov for 261112.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How are the chances for receiving an invite for 189 in Feb?
> 
> ...


No official results yet but last known invite date is 28th Sep (according to ISCAH as well). Meaning in Dec round and Jan round both had a movement of 11 days for 75 pointers. If we follow that trend, next invite for 75 will be for EOI before 9th Oct.

I doubt numbers will increase.. most likely they'll stay the same, so invite with Nov doe will be a few more rounds.


----------



## praveenevr4u (Jan 9, 2019)

I am writing to understand the estimated eoi invitation based on the below information . 
Appreciate your help . Thanks!

– Occupation : 261112 (Systems Analysts)
– Points Score : 75 ( 189 Visa ) 
– EOI effect date: 26/11/2018


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

praveenevr4u said:


> I am writing to understand the estimated eoi invitation based on the below information .
> Appreciate your help . Thanks!
> 
> – Occupation : 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> ...


2 months of backlog until they reach your case. Keep looking on queue progress on each invitation round.

Here you have ISCAH progress estimations:
Dec18: http://www.iscah.com/3638-2/
Jan19: http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-january-2019/


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> No official results yet but last known invite date is 28th Sep (according to ISCAH as well). Meaning in Dec round and Jan round both had a movement of 11 days for 75 pointers. If we follow that trend, next invite for 75 will be for EOI before 9th Oct.
> 
> I doubt numbers will increase.. most likely they'll stay the same, so invite with Nov doe will be a few more rounds.


Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Following ....


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

*Enquiry*

Hi,

My work experience is considered from 31st Dec 2010. My EOI points had to be updated to 15 points since I had 8 years experience on 10th Jan 2019 after calculating my 9 days employment gap. 

But my EOI points didn't get updated automatically. When contacted my agent, I was told that since I had travelled to Australia for 16 days as part of work, in ACS report it showed 16 days in Australia. So the system will again consider 16 days as gap because that 16 days cannot be claimed in India or Australia

Has anyone come across such a scenario?


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Need your help here. It might be repetitive question.

2 years Validity of EOI considered from originally submitted date OR from last updated date? 
In my case,
original submission date- 17th April 2017
Last update date- 4th Dec 2018


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your help here. It might be repetitive question.
> 
> ...


Original/first submission date

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Original/first submission date
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk



So it means i need to create new EOI immediately.. Otherwise mine will expire in April-19. Damn, my agent should’ve told me when i was updating EOI in Dec-18. 

If i won’t be invited in before April-19 (before original EOI expires) then i fall behind by 1 month and few days..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

aakash.chauhan said:


> So it means i need to create new EOI immediately.. Otherwise mine will expire in April-19. Damn, my agent should’ve told me when i was updating EOI in Dec-18.
> 
> If i won’t be invited in before April-19 (before original EOI expires) then i fall behind by 1 month and few days..


What's your anzsco and points total?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> What's your anzsco and points total?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Accountant General-221111
Points- 80
Initially EOI submitted- 17th April 2018
Last EOI updated- 4th Dec 2018


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Accountant General-221111
> Points- 80
> Initially EOI submitted- 17th April 2018
> Last EOI updated- 4th Dec 2018



Sorry, initially submitted on 17th April 2017


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Sorry, initially submitted on 17th April 2017


The way things are going for Accountants group it looks nearly impossible to get an 189 invite before your eoi expires. So make a new one ASAP. You will be pushed back 40 days just coz of your agent. Anyway nothing can be done now. So do submit an eoi and hope it doesn't cost you dearly in the long run.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> The way things are going for Accountants group it looks nearly impossible to get an 189 invite before your eoi expires. So make a new one ASAP. You will be pushed back 40 days just coz of your agent. Anyway nothing can be done now. So do submit an eoi and hope it doesn't cost you dearly in the long run.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Thank you.. will create new EOI asap..
I am not withdrawing old EOI.. just hoping to get invite before April-19.. Anyways it will expire in April..


----------



## spyke (Nov 8, 2018)

Any expert able to estimate possible invitation date? 

Occupation : Engineering Technologist Points Score : 75 ( 189 Visa )
EOI effect date: 02/11/2018

Thanks.


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Thank you.. will create new EOI asap..
> I am not withdrawing old EOI.. just hoping to get invite before April-19.. Anyways it will expire in April..




Just to confirm.. can we submit 2 EOI in subclass 189?


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

*Eoi*

As per https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings

261111 and 261112 total no of invites for 2018-19 till are 646 out of 1466 
does that mean remaining no of invites will be send till June 11th?

If yes then they will have to increase no of invites to 200 a month for the occupation
If no then can someone please explain?

Thanks

261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total :75/80 pts- 189/190
EOI: 15-Nov-2018 

ITA: 
Visa Lodge:
Grant:


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Couple of things:
1. Dec and Jan rounds are not yet updated in DHA website. As per iscah there could have been 50 invitations each for Dec & Jan for 2611*. So total no of invited issued for 2611* in 189 ~750 invites.
2. 1460 is the upper ceiling..not necessarily they will send out all 1460 invites

Having said that hope they issue atleast another 500-600 invites atleast in the remaining 5 rounds for this FY. 

But nothing is predictable at this point. But Feb round is likely to offer more clarity. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## sariyana (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi,

Is there any chance to get invite in Feb or before june rounds for 2613* for 70 points(189).

EOI : 12-May-2017.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

sariyana said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any chance to get invite in Feb or before june rounds for 2613* for 70 points(189).
> 
> EOI : 12-May-2017.


Use ISCAH's estimation as a pointer. People will have their own views, but I think this is a good indication. It also changes greatly from one month to the other, which shows the uncertainty in any external prediction.

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah


----------



## sariyana (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi,

Is there any chance to get invite in Feb or before june rounds for 2613* for 70 points(189). 

EOI : 12-May-2018.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

sariyana said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any chance to get invite in Feb or before june rounds for 2613* for 70 points(189).
> 
> EOI : 12-May-2018.


I just answered you above. The short answer is NO.


----------



## sariyana (Jan 10, 2019)

AndrewHurley said:


> I just answered you above. The short answer is NO.


but as per iscah predictions it shows 11/04/2019 for 70 pointers.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Magpun said:


> As per https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings
> 
> 261111 and 261112 total no of invites for 2018-19 till are 646 out of 1466
> does that mean remaining no of invites will be send till June 11th?
> ...


It depends if they plan to hit the ceiling, which I doubt they will.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

sariyana said:


> but as per iscah predictions it shows 11/04/2019 for 70 pointers.


Yes, with a DOE before 11/04/2018.
I understand your DOE as 12/05/2018 so you won't get any invite this FY.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys, I have upated my EOI with Naati points. 75 points, Engineering technologist, DOE- 14/01/2019. How long I have to wait for the invitation ? Thanks


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

The FOI that was released by the mysterious chinese website has already been officially released on the FOI website, there's one thing that confused me though, in the document it mentioned something like this

*Propose to issue invitations on a once per month, apportioned across 12 invitation rounds, basis:
1,348 Subclass 189 (once per month)*

So does that means the total number of invitation for 2018-19 will be 1348x12=16176 ?

Anyway, the official document can be found in the link below

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa181000381-document-released.PDF


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Marcus_1104 said:


> The FOI that was released by the mysterious chinese website has already been officially released on the FOI website, there's one thing that confused me though, in the document it mentioned something like this
> 
> *Propose to issue invitations on a once per month, apportioned across 12 invitation rounds, basis:
> 1,348 Subclass 189 (once per month)*
> ...


I was very surprised to see that on the FOI page. It looks fake even on the official website. No doubt to it's actual authenticity though.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> The FOI that was released by the mysterious chinese website has already been officially released on the FOI website, there's one thing that confused me though, in the document it mentioned something like this
> 
> *Propose to issue invitations on a once per month, apportioned across 12 invitation rounds, basis:
> 1,348 Subclass 189 (once per month)*
> ...


My understanding is that this means that they have now stopped all invitations for this FY. Officially we've got 14660 invitations and estimated 1000 x 2 in December and January. That already reaches the target number of 16176 for the entire FY.

Anyone interpret it differently?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> My understanding is that this means that they have now stopped all invitations for this FY. Officially we've got 14660 invitations and estimated 1000 x 2 in December and January. That already reaches the target number of 16176 for the entire FY.
> 
> Anyone interpret it differently?


They've invited a bit more than planned, hence why the sudden drop from Nov (4000 invites) to Dec (800-1000 invites). 

They won't stop invite for entire FY, I think they will either drop invites or keep it low at 800-1000 invites.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks. I hope you're right.
Does anyone know when this document was published?


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Quote: "2018-19 Program year:
Propose to issue invitations on a once per month, apportioned across 12 invitation rounds, basis:
1,348 Subclass 189 (once per month)"

Anyone, especially native english speakers from UK, Can you state what this means in plain simple English?
I am a good English speaker but my anxiety, sense of huge foreboding and utter disbelief clouds my understanding at this point. Is it what it means it is???:clock::mad2:

No hope for me then if the ceiling is crossed already


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

AndrewHurley said:


> Thanks. I hope you're right.
> Does anyone know when this document was published?


the published was 30th Nov, but i've been following the webpage for almost everyday, and i think they just released this today


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

winterapril said:


> Quote: "2018-19 Program year:
> Propose to issue invitations on a once per month, apportioned across 12 invitation rounds, basis:
> 1,348 Subclass 189 (once per month)"
> 
> ...


It means they had planned for 2018-2019 FY to invite 1,348 invites a month.

Problem is in reality the invites did not follow those numbers. In both Oct & Nov they invited 4,340.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> It means they had planned for 2018-2019 FY to invite 1,348 invites a month.
> 
> Problem is in reality the invites did not follow those numbers. In both Oct & Nov they invited 4,340.


So does that mean that there will no more be any invites as the ceiling is already breached???


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

winterapril said:


> So does that mean that there will no more be any invites as the ceiling is already breached???


Thats what some people are saying. I highly doubt it, if they were stopping invites they would've said something.. I think invites will continue but in very low numbers.


----------



## Harshi saini (Jan 14, 2019)

Following


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Thats what some people are saying. I highly doubt it, if they were stopping invites they would've said something.. I think invites will continue but in very low numbers.


Thanks for the reply. Same as you, I don't think the above figures will have any impact on the following invitation rounds:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dudul (Oct 24, 2017)

Marcus_1104 said:


> The FOI that was released by the mysterious chinese website has already been officially released on the FOI website, there's one thing that confused me though, in the document it mentioned something like this
> 
> *Propose to issue invitations on a once per month, apportioned across 12 invitation rounds, basis:
> 1,348 Subclass 189 (once per month)*
> ...





The info. provided seems to be only for 2211 Accountant. How I interpret is ceiling is 3753 for current FY, of which 1348 is dedicated for 189 Visa. Remaining of which might be 190 etc. The info. is specific to 2211 only. That's what I interpret.


----------



## Nomad82 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi everyone when can I expect an invite for 2611 ( business analyst) at 80 points for 189, Doe : 16/01/2019 

Cheers


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Nomad82 said:


> Hi everyone when can I expect an invite for 2611 ( business analyst) at 80 points for 189, Doe : 16/01/2019
> 
> Cheers


Almost certainly by 11-Feb-2018. Thx


----------



## Nomad82 (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks 👍


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Skilled Independent visas are capped at 43,990 in the current year's immigration planning. So, there is still room for further invites during this year.


----------



## sayemdnj (Jan 19, 2017)

Any ict security applicant here??


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I have applied for
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
Spouse points:5
POINTS: 75 (189) 
In this case when can I expect the invite?
EOI initially submitted: March-2017
EOI updated with the above points on : 16-Jan-2019.
Can i expect the on Feb 11th round?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

falcon22 said:


> Skilled Independent visas are capped at 43,990 in the current year's immigration planning. So, there is still room for further invites during this year.


Just chiming in to say that the 43,990 includes primary and secondary applicants - i.e. they include family members.

According to ISCAH, as a rough guide, 189 and 190 applications contain on average 1.7 applicants.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just chiming in to say that the 43,990 includes primary and secondary applicants - i.e. they include family members.
> 
> According to ISCAH, as a rough guide, 189 and 190 applications contain on average 1.7 applicants.


190 is not counted in that figure. It is a separate one. 43990/1.7 is still ~ 25870 invitations (so ~1700 per round). And we need to remember that according to ISCAH YT minutes unused invitations are back to the game.

So according to my calculations:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit?usp=sharing

And that one still does not cover the invitations that are recycled from not used ones.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

badger-man said:


> 190 is not counted in that figure. It is a separate one. 43990/1.7 is still ~ 25870 invitations (so ~1700 per round). And we need to remember that according to ISCAH YT minutes unused invitations are back to the game.
> 
> So according to my calculations:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit?usp=sharing
> ...


Yup those are for Skilled Independent Visas aka 189.

190 numbers are privately arranged between DHA and state/territory governments (some are public, like the ACT's numbers) aka migration plans. Edit: But according to ISCAH, they have as a rough guide, the same 1.7 applicants per invitation issued. 

Unused EOI's will be removed from the pool if applicants receive two invitations and do not lodge a visa application in response to either of these invitations, i.e. they will go back into the pool only once, and be churned after providing the applicant an opportunity to lodge an application twice.

Of course this is all assuming the skilled independent planning levels will be met, in FY2017-2018 according to DHA only 15,600 invitations (which at 1.7 applications per invite is 26,662 189 applications) were issued via Skill Select, despite the same planning level (of 43,990). See: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-june-2018-invitation-round.aspx

Which is why some folks are predicting teeny tiny rounds till the end of the financial year (based on data from last year).


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yup those are for Skilled Independent Visas aka 189.
> 
> 190 numbers are privately arranged between DHA and state/territory governments (some are public, like the ACT's numbers) aka migration plans. Edit: But according to ISCAH, they have as a rough guide, the same 1.7 applicants per invitation issued.
> 
> ...


Yes, but as I said before - the 2018-2019 plan was biased by political decisions and influenced by internal department problems. Officially both problems are solved now and Australian side says officially that they want to reach the cap. I would like to remind that last year was extraordinary (about not reaching the cap) in the entire program since 2013.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

badger-man said:


> Yes, but as I said before - the 2018-2019 plan was biased by political decisions and influenced by internal department problems. Officially both problems are solved now and Australian side says officially that they want to reach the cap. I would like to remind that last year was extraordinary (about not reaching the cap) in the entire program since 2013.


Hopefully it was an exception to the usual trends and not a new normal :fingerscrossed:

Each subsequent round leading up to June 2019 should reveal a lil more about where the final numbers might land.

There is also likely going to be a Federal election early this year, and if Labour form a Government as many expect they might, it is likely actual visa grants might go back to as they were before - or at least not deviate too much from planning levels.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hopefully it was an exception to the usual trends and not a new normal :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Each subsequent round leading up to June 2019 should reveal a lil more about where the final numbers might land.
> 
> There is also likely going to be a Federal election early this year, and if Labour form a Government as many expect they might, it is likely actual visa grants might go back to as they were before - or at least not deviate too much from planning levels.


Which "before" you have in mind? The last program before or previous ones?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

badger-man said:


> Which "before" you have in mind? The last program before or previous ones?


All the relevant years before FY2017-2018  - where the program outcome (i.e. actual visas granted) was in line with migration planning levels of 190,000. 

For example,

FY2012-2013:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...stics/report-on-migration-program-2012-13.pdf

FY2013-2014:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...istics/report-migration-programme-2013-14.pdf

FY2014-2015:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...istics/2014-15-Migration-Programme-Report.pdf (technically 189,097 places within 190,000 planning levels). 

FY2015-2016:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...istics/2015-16-migration-programme-report.pdf

FY2016-2017:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...stics/report-on-migration-program-2016-17.pdf (technically 183,608 places within 190,000 planning levels). 

And of course last year the 'anomaly' we all hope doesn't repeat itself!

FY2017-2018:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/research-and-stats/files/report-migration-program-2017-18.pdf (162,417 places within 190,000 planning levels).


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Which "before" you have in mind? The last program before or previous ones?





PrettyIsotonic said:


> All the relevant years before FY2017-2018  - where the program outcome (i.e. actual visas granted) was in line with migration planning levels of 190,000.
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...


So both of you think that invitations will increase and we might see a few big rounds in the coming months?

I hope both of you are right. This 8 month wait has been very frustrating especially when I am so close to getting an invite. Just need ONE big round!

Can feel for fellow 261313 70 pointers having DOE like 7th April or 8th April. The epitome of so close yet so far.


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

falcon22 said:


> Following ....



You can expect in next round


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

Magpun said:


> As per https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings
> 
> 261111 and 261112 total no of invites for 2018-19 till are 646 out of 1466
> does that mean remaining no of invites will be send till June 11th?
> ...


That is not case. Occupation ceiling are just max values for each occupation. Actual no. of Inv will be less that.. may be 80% filled... But we cannot predict that percentage.


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

Marcus_1104 said:


> The FOI that was released by the mysterious chinese website has already been officially released on the FOI website, there's one thing that confused me though, in the document it mentioned something like this
> 
> *Propose to issue invitations on a once per month, apportioned across 12 invitation rounds, basis:
> 1,348 Subclass 189 (once per month)*
> ...



Thanks Marcus for update. We are in same boat. Do you see that there are changes for 190 with 75 points. 
My DOE for 263111 is 7 Dec 2018 with 70 points.


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> All the relevant years before FY2017-2018  - where the program outcome (i.e. actual visas granted) was in line with migration planning levels of 190,000.
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...



Yes you are correct 2017-18 was bad year due to NZ aspirants merged into it. But if they want to meet that target of 180000 plus then definitely 2500 invitations on cards for next few rounds.

Worst scenario i think would be 1200 * 5 = 6000 more invite for 189.
But i hope it invites more inviations.


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

badger-man said:


> 190 is not counted in that figure. It is a separate one. 43990/1.7 is still ~ 25870 invitations (so ~1700 per round). And we need to remember that according to ISCAH YT minutes unused invitations are back to the game.
> 
> So according to my calculations:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit?usp=sharing
> ...



I total agree with badger-man. Oct 2018 had many waste invitation so they will be back in system. This number was as high as 20-25% invitation. Lets hope for more invite in coming months.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

kunsal said:


> So both of you think that invitations will increase and we might see a few big rounds in the coming months?
> 
> I hope both of you are right. This 8 month wait has been very frustrating especially when I am so close to getting an invite. Just need ONE big round!
> 
> Can feel for fellow 261313 70 pointers having DOE like 7th April or 8th April. The epitome of so close yet so far.


I know the awful feeling bro. I was for the most part of 2018 waiting for this damn invitation- had many a sleepless night crunching the numbers for next rounds, scheming and calculating- especially when I got closer to the expiry of my visa.
Hope you get it in the coming rounds, if not in the next.
The general news is happier on that front- especially with the impending change in govt and all


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

can anyone help me to clarify this please:

my partner has done a diploma of management 6 months and an advanced diploma of business 6 months in 2013 after he is working as a hotel/motel duty manager for 4-5 years, can we get assessment from vetassess so I can claim 5 points....
I would really appreciate your answer......


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi all

November invites updated on dha website 


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

manu2788 said:


> can anyone help me to clarify this please:
> 
> my partner has done a diploma of management 6 months and an advanced diploma of business 6 months in 2013 after he is working as a hotel/motel duty manager for 4-5 years, can we get assessment from vetassess so I can claim 5 points....
> I would really appreciate your answer......


Assuming your partners Diploma / Advanced Diploma is deemed equivalent to an Australian Diploma, since the Diploma is not in a highly relevant field, he would need 2 years of post-qualification experience as a Hotel or Motel Manager.

Highly relevant tasks are outlined here for 141311 (Diploma):
https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...sessment/Hotel_or_Motel_Manager_(Diploma).pdf 

Scrutinize the above info sheet and the Group C criteria here:
https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...ASSESS-General-Occupation-List.pdf?v=20170704


----------



## strider7 (Jan 18, 2019)

*Invite of Sub Class 189 - 70 points - Mechanical (ANZSCO 233152)*

HI all, 

I am from Mechanical and Industrial background.
My ANZSCO code is 233512.
I am having 70 points and my EOI filed date is 27th Nov , 2018.
Any idea when I will get an invite ?

Thanks !!


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am expecting invite in 11Feb2019 but my doubt is I have my passport validity till 5Apr2019 and if I go for renewal it will take at least 4 weeks to come by and invitation could have come before that. I am not sure what should be done at this time or is it ok to apply the 189 with the current passport then update later once I get the new passport.

Please suggest options here.


----------



## Usha Balla (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi

What should be the ANZSCO code for drug safety and pharmaco vigilance?
Need urgent help.

Regards
Usha


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

I have already applied for 189 EOI on 28 Dec, with 75 points for BA. My wife's name is incorrect on my passport (its correct on her and my daughter's passport). Should I get my passport updated before getting the invite later in 2018 or is it that once my passport number is gone with an EOI, I can not make any changes? I am the primary applicant.

Puneet 
189 EOI: 28 Dec
BA : 75 points


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

I see a lot of people filing 190 application for both NSW and VA, but when I logged my EOI, it allowed me to select only one state. How are people filling it for two states together? 

Puneet 
189 EOI: 28 Dec
BA : 75 points


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

puneets20 said:


> I see a lot of people filing 190 application for both NSW and VA, but when I logged my EOI, it allowed me to select only one state. How are people filling it for two states together?
> 
> Puneet
> 189 EOI: 28 Dec
> BA : 75 points


Create separate EOI for each state.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Create separate EOI for each state.




Number of eoi's 
189- 1
190 - 8 (states+ teritory) + 1(any)
So for one profile, it adds up to 10 eoi under 189 and 190. Allthough there is no limit. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

Occupation - 261313 
Points - 70
DOE - 4 May 2018
Status - Endless waiting for 189 invite


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

If we look back 2017/18, there were 15600 invitations given, while 11600 approximate NZ were merged in our 189 category, resulting around 27000 were in total. 


I believe, this year could be around 31000 will get invited that also including 189 NZ. Good thing is NZ applicants are dropping significantly over time & their figure couls reach 4000-5000 maximum throughout this fiscal year. 

Thus, remaining (31000-5000) could go to 189 independent only, which is 26000 invitations across the program year. Already 1000+2490+2490+4340+4340+1500+1200 =17360 approximately issued with 8500-9000 invitations are remaining for coming 5 rounds or 1700-1800 per round. Possibly, 2000 per round until March/April than 1000 in May & June.

What you guys reckon?


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am expecting invite in 11Feb2019 but my doubt is I have my passport validity till 5Apr2019 and if I go for renewal it will take at least 4 weeks to come by and invitation could have come before that. I am not sure what should be done at this time or is it ok to apply the 189 with the current passport then update later once I get the new passport.
> 
> Please suggest options here.


Hi Guys,

Any thought will be helpful for me. Please suggests.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any thought will be helpful for me. Please suggests.


With such high points and early DOE, you'll get an invite in every round this FY.

I would've just got all the prep work and papers ready first to avoid any unnecessary questions and contact with the CO. Don't give them any reason to challenge you.


----------



## andre_fermart (Jan 23, 2018)

prabha.joseph said:


> Hi,
> 
> My work experience is considered from 31st Dec 2010. My EOI points had to be updated to 15 points since I had 8 years experience on 10th Jan 2019 after calculating my 9 days employment gap.
> 
> ...


I have one question about it. I have my on consulting business in my country and I got the information that just because I am physically in Australia, this experience will be counted as Autralian experience, even iy my job has nothing with Australia.

Can you confirm it for me?


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

James018 said:


> If we look back 2017/18, there were 15600 invitations given, while 11600 approximate NZ were merged in our 189 category, resulting around 27000 were in total.
> 
> 
> I believe, this year could be around 31000 will get invited that also including 189 NZ. Good thing is NZ applicants are dropping significantly over time & their figure couls reach 4000-5000 maximum throughout this fiscal year.
> ...



@James - I agree, More invitation expected if they want to rch target of 26-27k for 189. Lets hope for best !!


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

James018 said:


> If we look back 2017/18, there were 15600 invitations given, while 11600 approximate NZ were merged in our 189 category, resulting around 27000 were in total.
> 
> 
> I believe, this year could be around 31000 will get invited that also including 189 NZ. Good thing is NZ applicants are dropping significantly over time & their figure couls reach 4000-5000 maximum throughout this fiscal year.
> ...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit?usp=sharing
I have counted that before it was cool 8)

In total, you are right but small amounts of invitation in Dec and Jan are pretty upsetting. We will see in February - I hope they really want to hit the cap in contrast to the previous year.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am expecting invite in 11Feb2019 but my doubt is I have my passport validity till 5Apr2019 and if I go for renewal it will take at least 4 weeks to come by and invitation could have come before that. I am not sure what should be done at this time or is it ok to apply the 189 with the current passport then update later once I get the new passport.
> 
> Please suggest options here.


A few options that seem fine: a) lodging with the current passport (high chance CO will ask you for a new passport given less than 6 months validity), b) lodging with a renewed passport, c) lodging with the current passport, renewing while processing, updating your application with the new passport details. 

I would immediately renew my passport - and then update it during visa lodgement / during visa processing.

Don't forget after an invite you have 60 days to lodge, so until April 2019.


----------



## Toobajav (Sep 13, 2018)

What are the chances to get invite for Business Analyst class 

Points 189/190: 70/75
EOI last submitted 13/12/2018


Thanks 
Tooba


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

Currently they have cleared till sep 28 and considering the last yr invitations that were rolled out they have reached around 50% quota in seven months. Hopefully there shd be more invites in coming months than the current number of 1200 in jan.. Maybe around 2500 per month.. You might get in next 2-3 months.. 

Puneet
BA 75 points
EOI 27Dec



praveenevr4u said:


> I am writing to understand the estimated eoi invitation based on the below information .
> Appreciate your help . Thanks!
> 
> – Occupation : 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> ...


----------



## jackychun77 (Jul 31, 2018)

any chance for secondary school teacher with 65 points??


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Should I be expecting something in February with 75 points for 261311 (Developer Programmer) in subclass 189? 

Thanks


----------



## sariyana (Jan 10, 2019)

What are the chances to get invite for software programmer(261313)? 

Points 189 : 70
EOI last submitted 12-May-2018


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

jackychun77 said:


> any chance for secondary school teacher with 65 points??




This unofficial predictor can help

http://www.iscah.com/3750-2/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

farazfaheem said:


> Should I be expecting something in February with 75 points for 261311 (Developer Programmer) in subclass 189?
> 
> Thanks




This unofficial predictor can help

http://www.iscah.com/3750-2/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

sariyana said:


> What are the chances to get invite for software programmer(261313)?
> 
> Points 189 : 70
> EOI last submitted 12-May-2018



This unofficial predictor can help

http://www.iscah.com/3750-2/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all Starting this thread for 189 Invitations for Feb'19 round.
> 
> All the best!!


Hi Harini,

I just noticed that you received NSW 190 invite recently. Congratulations!!

could you please help me with following question in EOI .

There is a question in EOI on the page where we select preferred location within Australia 

The question : Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city ?

Options provided : Yes/No 

I have answered it as "No" for NSW . Do you think it will prevent my EOI from getting selected. 


ANZESCO: 261111
EOI DOE : 20th Nov
190 NSW : 75+5 
Eng : 20 points
Exp : 10 points (for 5.5 years exp)
Age : 25 
EDU: 15 Points
partner : 5 Points
State : 5 Points


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NP1980 said:


> Hi Harini,
> 
> I just noticed that you received NSW 190 invite recently. Congratulations!!
> 
> ...


No it won't  (I checked this with a MARA agent when I came across this during my journey)


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> A few options that seem fine: a) lodging with the current passport (high chance CO will ask you for a new passport given less than 6 months validity), b) lodging with a renewed passport, c) lodging with the current passport, renewing while processing, updating your application with the new passport details.
> 
> I would immediately renew my passport - and then update it during visa lodgement / during visa processing.
> 
> Don't forget after an invite you have 60 days to lodge, so until April 2019.


Thank you very much for the reply. I am going to renew my passport asap then. Rest will go with the flow as it comes in my way.


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> With such high points and early DOE, you'll get an invite in every round this FY.
> 
> I would've just got all the prep work and papers ready first to avoid any unnecessary questions and contact with the CO. Don't give them any reason to challenge you.


Thanks Mate. Yup I am renewing my passport now. Once I get the new one if before invite then I will update the same or after invite while filing. No other option


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I have applied for
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
Spouse point:5
POINTS: 75 (189) 
In this case when can I expect the invite?
EOI initially submitted: March-2017
DOE 16-Jan-2019.
When i can expect the invite?


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Does an EOI contains the passport number which needs to be updated once I renew my passport? Because I have downloaded the pdf copy of my EOI and cannot see any details about passport other than the country of passport.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does an EOI contains the passport number which needs to be updated once I renew my passport? Because I have downloaded the pdf copy of my EOI and cannot see any details about passport other than the country of passport.


Good question - I just checked my EOI responses, and it too doesn't have my passport number, just my country of passport


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone.

I'm skeptical about my chances of receiving a 189 or 190 (NSW) invite anytime soon i.e. till August-September 2019 and I really don't want to wait that long having already waited for 8+ months. So I'm exploring all possible avenues.

Can anyone please advise me any other (absolutely anything that will let me move to and work in Australia in any state) visa that I may be eligible for?

I've researched all state visas but I found that most of them require onshore residence/work experience. Some of them do not have my occupation on their OL.

Some of them require a showcase of funds which I feel I can manage.

I came across an ACT Canberra Matrix visa which I don't know anything about. Will really appreciate it if someone would provide more info on it. 

I have no onshore experience and I'm living in India. My details are in my signature but I will mention them again for anyone who can't see the signature.

ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190, NSW)
Age - 30
Education - 15
Work Experience - 5
English - 20
EOI DOE: 18th May 2018

Would really appreciate it if anyone helps out. Thanks.


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm skeptical about my chances of receiving a 189 or 190 (NSW) invite anytime soon i.e. till August-September 2019 and I really don't want to wait that long having already waited for 8+ months. So I'm exploring all possible avenues.
> 
> ...



I think with 70 points it will be tough for your job code. you could look for 489 visa options once any state opens.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi, My Profile as below:

ANZSCO: 261312
PTE: 20 points
Experience: 10+ years

EOI - 190 NSW - pre-Invited On 70 points 18th Jan
Pre-invite to expire on 01-02-2019

New EOI - 189 - Will be 75 points on 29th January

Waiting for 11 Feb round.
Please provide your suggestions what should be my course of action.

Thanks,
Amit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I have applied for
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
Spouse point:5
POINTS: 75 (189) 
In this case when can I expect the invite?
EOI initially submitted: March-2017
DOE 16-Jan-2019.
Can I expect the invite on Feb 2019?


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

Any rough estimate on number of invitations expected in Feb 2019 ?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi, My Profile as below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261312
> PTE: 20 points
> ...


As you are getting 75points by 29th Jan, you will get your 189 invitation on 11th Feb 2019 if the number of invitation remains above 1000.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

vijgin said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have applied for
> ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
> PTE score: 10
> ...


You will get your 189 invitation on 11th Feb 2019 as long as the number of invitation remains above 1000.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

hendry said:


> Any rough estimate on number of invitations expected in Feb 2019 ?


I believe that it will remain at 1200 for Feb round.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> You will get your 189 invitation on 11th Feb 2019 as long as the number of invitation remains above 1000.


Thank you .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

hendry said:


> Any rough estimate on number of invitations expected in Feb 2019 ?


If there's one thing I've learnt waiting 8+ months to get an invite, is that you can never estimate or predict invites in the future or even invites that have not been officially disclosed in the past. It's just futile.

For instance, just take the example of ISCAH predicting 2500 invites for every month of the year at the inception of the fiscal year. 

Then came the October 2018 and November 2018 rounds. Even after these rounds happened ISCAH stuck with their estimates of 2500 invitations.

We all know what happened... and this was not the first time they were wrong.

So it's just a painful waiting game with everything up in the air.


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

kunsal said:


> If there's one thing I've learnt waiting 8+ months to get an invite, is that you can never estimate or predict invites in the future or even invites that have not been officially disclosed in the past. It's just futile.
> 
> For instance, just take the example of ISCAH predicting 2500 invites for every month of the year at the inception of the fiscal year.
> 
> ...


I agree that these are predications only. Just now iscah released "Wasted EOI" numbers. These are so suprising too.. So many EOI are getting waste. I hope to counter that more invitation in next few rounds. But these are just assumptions 
Ideally EOI must be withdrawn if people have already got Visa/Invitation in other category.


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Need Suggestion... Eoi lodged August, Eoi updated Dec 6, 2018 , 263111, 70 points.. When do i get invitation?


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Guys what are the chances of an invite for occupation code 263111 having 75 points. EOI lodge date is today i.e. 27 January.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

A.stha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Need Suggestion... Eoi lodged August, Eoi updated Dec 6, 2018 , 263111, 70 points.. When do i get invitation?




Queue for 70 is moving slowly and currently at 3rd sep for 263111. So you might have to wait a lot unless the next round on 11th Feb is huge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Guys what are the chances of an invite for occupation code 263111 having 75 points. EOI lodge date is today i.e. 27 January.




Already answered in another thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have updated my eoi in 6 December 18 for 189 with 80 points and 190 with 85. What is the change of getting invite and the duration for it?

Code management accountant 221112

Age 30

Experience 10

Pte 20

Partner skill 5

Education 15

SS 5

Please share input on this.

Thanks in advance and all the best

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

I hope the next invitaion round in Feb 2019 is the one for me!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

karthikperu7 said:


> I hope the next invitaion round in Feb 2019 is the one for me!! :fingerscrossed:


You should be able to get the invite on Feb as you have got 75 for your ANZSCO, i think all the 75 pointers were cleared on Jan round, so you should be in good hand.

Good luck


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> You should be able to get the invite on Feb as you have got 75 for your ANZSCO, i think all the 75 pointers were cleared on Jan round, so you should be in good hand.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks!

I noticed (in your signature) that that you have applied for PR without the PCC for Malaysia and incomplete medicals. Don't we have to apply only after having all documents ready?


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

karthikperu7 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I noticed (in your signature) that that you have applied for PR without the PCC for Malaysia and incomplete medicals. Don't we have to apply only after having all documents ready?


You can do it before or after, it's actually up to you, cheers.


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

What is expected invite date for 231313 with 70 points. I applied for eoi on 20th November.


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

karthikperu7 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I noticed (in your signature) that that you have applied for PR without the PCC for Malaysia and incomplete medicals. Don't we have to apply only after having all documents ready?


PCC and Medicals can be done before or after visa lodgement. IED(Initial Entry Date) depends upon the PCC and Medical done date. It is idelaly one year from the date of PCC and Medical(whichever is earliest). So you can plan accordingly.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have 75 point for 189 VISA for the occupation: Analyst Programmer-261311. I have submitted my EOI on 25th Jan 2019. Can someone be kind enough to estimate the wait time for the same.


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi. I sent my EOI on the 14/01/19. I was wondering if after sending your EOI I would receive a confirmation in my email? Cause I haven't received anything. However, on my Skill Select account, it says EOI Submitted. Thanks


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have 75 points for 189 VISA for the occupation: Analyst Programmer-261311. I have submitted my EOI on 25th Jan 2019. Can someone be kind enough to estimate the wait time for the same.


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

DOHA official skill select results from 11th January 2019 - Iscah

Iscah posted this news on their website, wonder where they got the results for that, because skillselect website still not updated yet. :confused2:


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Marcus_1104 said:


> DOHA official skill select results from 11th January 2019 - Iscah
> 
> Iscah posted this news on their website, wonder where they got the results for that, because skillselect website still not updated yet. :confused2:


They can request from DOHA. DOHA may be lazy to update, but they do have the numbers next day after they invite.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have 75 points for 189 VISA for the occupation: Analyst Programmer-261311. I have submitted my EOI on 25th Jan 2019. Can someone be kind enough to estimate the wait time for the same.




Should receive the invite in next round as per the trend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> DOHA official skill select results from 11th January 2019 - Iscah
> 
> Iscah posted this news on their website, wonder where they got the results for that, because skillselect website still not updated yet. :confused2:


Should've posted Dec numbers before haha


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

outrageous_view said:


> Should've posted Dec numbers before haha


They did briefly mention in the post stating that the numbers of December invites are the same with January invites though, which is 2500 for both months


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Marcus_1104 said:


> They did briefly mention in the post stating that the numbers of December invites are the same with January invites though, which is 2500 for both months


Can't believe at all 2500 each month.


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

JG said:


> Can't believe at all 2500 each month.


Indeed, because if that's really 2500 each month, i would have already gotten invitation in Dec instead of this month. lol


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Marcus_1104 said:


> Indeed, because if that's really 2500 each month, i would have already gotten invitation in Dec instead of this month. lol


Iscah normally do predictions so looks like it is another prediction.


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Hello,

I had submitted my EOI in June 2018 as an Analyst Programmer with 70 points for 189 visa.
ACS assessed my cumulative work experience to be 4 years (48 months) as of April 2018.

However, I had not filled in information for my summer internship during grad school in the ACS application.

So, in Jan 2019, I filed for another assessment with ACS. The ACS webpage did not let me change the last working date of my current employment to Jan 2019 from April 2018. I am working in the same job at that same company since the last assessment.

The assessment I received on Jan 30 2019 states that I have cumulative 51 months experience as of April 2018. This means that I will have 60 months experience on Jan 31st by extrapolation.

So, can I edit my EOI on Feb 1st to claim 60 months work experience? I can provide latest pay stub or other proof of employment if requested later to state that I have the same job that I had on April 30 2018. 

Also, will this change my DOE to 1st Feb 2019?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

akashgjoshi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI in June 2018 as an Analyst Programmer with 70 points for 189 visa.
> ACS assessed my cumulative work experience to be 4 years (48 months) as of April 2018.
> ...


If your points change your DOE will change.
You can update it today and they will be recalculated automatically when you have 5 years of experience (DOE will change automatically).
However, if I were in your position I would create a new EOI (reduces chance of making a mistake in eoi)

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> They did briefly mention in the post stating that the numbers of December invites are the same with January invites though, which is 2500 for both months


I was more curious to know the last invite date so we are able to get an idea on how it's moving...


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi i submitted my EOI on 21/12/18 on 70 points for 189 non pro-rata nursing course. Can i expect my invite for this round? Do any one know what points round is going on now?


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

*Feb round*

Hi, my EOI for 189 was filed on 16-Jan-19 with 75 points. What are the chances of getting an invite in February round?


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

amitabhr791 said:


> Hi, my EOI for 189 was filed on 16-Jan-19 with 75 points. What are the chances of getting an invite in February round?


What is your ANZSCO?


----------



## rayudurp (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello Guys,

I have submitted my EOI 

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream) 
Date of effect :: 16/04/2018 with 70 points score. 
My occupation is software Application Programmer
Can i know when i would be invited?

Regards,
Raj.


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

Marcus_1104 said:


> What is your ANZSCO?


261312 (Developer Programmer)


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

261312 (Developer Programmer Job)


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

rayudurp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI
> 
> ...


A small chance of getting invited on 11 Feb. Realistically somewhere around August

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

amitabhr791 said:


> 261312 (Developer Programmer Job)


2613 with 70 points equals no chances until next July.


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

JG said:


> 2613 with 70 points equals no chances until next July.


George - it is 75 points not 70. 

What are the chances of getting invite in February round for 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 75 points?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

amitabhr791 said:


> George - it is 75 points not 70.
> 
> What are the chances of getting invite in February round for 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 75 points?


See the iscah website. 75 points have chance in Feb. Max by March.


----------



## aarpriase (Nov 8, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> DOHA official skill select results from 11th January 2019 - Iscah
> 
> Iscah posted this news on their website, wonder where they got the results for that, because skillselect website still not updated yet. :confused2:



I read this in this iscah link mentioned in your post ...

"2613 Software and Applications Programmers 70 points (23/01/2018) "

Does anyone know what they mean by 23/01/2018 ? As per previous nov, dec, january expat 189 threads we have seen that people with EOI date in early april 2018 already got invitation with 70 points in 2613 ANZSCO code. Isn't it conflicting? Or am i understanding it wrong ? Can someone please clarify?

Thanks


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

aarpriase said:


> I read this in this iscah link mentioned in your post ...
> 
> "2613 Software and Applications Programmers 70 points (23/01/2018) "
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/2130218340397503?__xts__[0]=68.ARBrxfL4Tdyvh6FMX3-IUTX-3qti4090gHj72zM6S1Yrxx4jJZp_hzaOyLyXUgX75Ekkp-Q8IUx9AhcRynWhe3_E5duGDmFcU3xLCySsif2LQhDzJoMp1a8BOqvnYCKMOUtPsmwxxbExjwzsb-Uui28VpLPriwYllVZRUUjqLN0QhvGxomY8KW1xSX_HYDhZBPFuReAhPOxh0FODobbfqBE4J7YlIkLmOj3uFilhzsjxbyOtntBggdN3wHBFU-AEUie3TLzzZTtxWgTiLabYmseYJ2xOpZRE0Skad-tLdsm0ogezkrZPF1M0kGpX6lVaBk4xF9hG488KLKxV4CAywg&__tn__=-R

Read their explanation here.


----------



## aarpriase (Nov 8, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/2130218340397503?__xts__[0]=68.ARBrxfL4Tdyvh6FMX3-IUTX-3qti4090gHj72zM6S1Yrxx4jJZp_hzaOyLyXUgX75Ekkp-Q8IUx9AhcRynWhe3_E5duGDmFcU3xLCySsif2LQhDzJoMp1a8BOqvnYCKMOUtPsmwxxbExjwzsb-Uui28VpLPriwYllVZRUUjqLN0QhvGxomY8KW1xSX_HYDhZBPFuReAhPOxh0FODobbfqBE4J7YlIkLmOj3uFilhzsjxbyOtntBggdN3wHBFU-AEUie3TLzzZTtxWgTiLabYmseYJ2xOpZRE0Skad-tLdsm0ogezkrZPF1M0kGpX6lVaBk4xF9hG488KLKxV4CAywg&__tn__=-R
> 
> Read their explanation here.


Thanks for the quick reply. I got it now. So, i was not the only one and i was reading it correctly . Above link explains why the date mentioned was from January 2018 rather post April 2018. So not to worry  much.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I got today my score in Pte and I have 80 points software programmer when can I expect my invitation ?
Thnx


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I got today my score in Pte and I have 80 points software programmer when can I expect my invitation ?
> Thnx[/
> 
> Probably on Feb 10th round. If not, Mar 10th round. Congratulations.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I got today my score in Pte and I have 80 points software programmer when can I expect my invitation ?
> Thnx


Undoubtedly in the next round on 11th February 

Start preparing your documents for uploading and make arrangements to pay the visa fees

Get your pcc and medicals done asap
Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Undoubtedly in the next round on 11th February
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey NB,

Can PCC and medicals been before ? I assume it needs invite letter to apply for these documents.

Thanks,
Amit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> Can PCC and medicals been before ? I assume it needs invite letter to apply for these documents.
> 
> ...


Nope

Most members get it done before and submit a complete application 

I also did the same

Cheers


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi NB, I have got 75 points and have filed the EOI on 15-Jan under 261312 (Developer Programmer 261312). When do you think I can get the 189 invite. Regards


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

amitabhr791 said:


> Hi NB, I have got 75 points and have filed the EOI on 15-Jan under 261312 (Developer Programmer 261312). When do you think I can get the 189 invite. Regards


Most likely in the next invite i.e. 11 Feb


----------



## ozguragirman (Jan 27, 2019)

priyanka20 said:


> Most likely in the next invite i.e. 11 Feb


Thanks for the tip mate...


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

ozguragirman said:


> Thanks for the tip mate...


Sailing in the same boat :fingerscrossed:


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Guys,

As per Iscah, DoHA has invited 2490 for each Dec and Jan rounds using FOI. The reason we couldn't see considerable movement in DoEs, is that Oct and Nov has a significant amount of wasted invites. He suggested around 1600 invites for Oct are wasted and 1100 for Nov round.

Now, the reason behind wasted invites is some people no longer need it because of various reasons, such as being already invited in a different class, created a new EoI after improving their points, etc.

As you know EoIs invited will be frozen for 60 days and then go back to the system. Now those 1600 EoIs invited in Oct have affected the Dec round heavily. In Jan round, 1100 EoIs returned to the system and we saw a slight movement in EoIs.

Each EoIs will be invited twice and then cleared from the system. Feb round is going to be affected again by those 1600 invites, similarly to Dec round. Same goes for Mar round is going to be affected by those 1100 EoIs as in Jan.

Now we could just sit and watch more invites being wasted, or we can act on it and spread the word to remind those EoIs owners to withdraw them from the system so those genuine EoIs can benefit from Feb and Mar rounds.


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

My friend is claiming 8 years work experience overseas (15 points)
ANZSCO: 254415

Philippines: 20/08/2008 - 04/10/2013 (Registered Nurse)
Qatar: 06/10/2013 - 09/10/2016 (Registered Nurse)

The EOI Points calculator only detected 10 total points. She made sure that she answered "yes" when given the option if the employment is related to the nominated occupation. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

aljon_villar said:


> My friend is claiming 8 years work experience overseas (15 points)
> ANZSCO: 254415
> 
> Philippines: 20/08/2008 - 04/10/2013 (Registered Nurse)
> ...


To claim 15 points for experience, 8 years of experience has to be within last 10 years.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

So if your friend submit an eoi today then their experience will be counted only from 02/02/2009 for points claiming purpose.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreetbains (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello, any scope for a mechanical engineer with 75 points with updated EOI on 30th Jan 2019.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

manpreetbains said:


> Hello, any scope for a mechanical engineer with 75 points with updated EOI on 30th Jan 2019.


This round for sure as they are even sending some invites for 70 pointers too in 2335 group. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreetbains (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanx a lot buddy


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Subscribing....


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

priyanka20 said:


> Sailing in the same boat :fingerscrossed:


Me tooo! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sambitc (Feb 4, 2019)

*New Member*

ANZSCO: 261313
Points 189: 80
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

faisalali10 said:


> Guys,
> 
> As per Iscah, DoHA has invited 2490 for each Dec and Jan rounds using FOI. The reason we couldn't see considerable movement in DoEs, is that Oct and Nov has a significant amount of wasted invites. He suggested around 1600 invites for Oct are wasted and 1100 for Nov round.
> 
> ...


All this talk about wasted invites... my question is are these going to impact future rounds? As in are we going to see an increase in invites to compensate the invites that have been wasted?

Because if there isn't going to be an increase in invites, then we might as well not talk about these wasted invites.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

kunsal said:


> All this talk about wasted invites... my question is are these going to impact future rounds? As in are we going to see an increase in invites to compensate the invites that have been wasted?
> 
> 
> 
> Because if there isn't going to be an increase in invites, then we might as well not talk about these wasted invites.




I agree. This discussion about “wasted invites” is irrelevant. I’m not sure about the credibility of Iscah - never heard of them before. They should stop spreading these rumors and infecting negative spirits to hopeful applicants. I believe DHA is well aware of the “wasted invites” and they just don’t bother (because it is of their least priority and they can do nothing about it) they are happy as long as they have enough number of applicants on the table and never run out of people in the pool. If they run out of people (with a remote possibility) that’s the time they would impose restrictions in submitting EOIs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

kunsal said:


> All this talk about wasted invites... my question is are these going to impact future rounds? As in are we going to see an increase in invites to compensate the invites that have been wasted?
> 
> Because if there isn't going to be an increase in invites, then we might as well not talk about these wasted invites.


People who haven't accepted their invitations in Oct'18 are already reinvited in Dec'18 (after 60 days), hence they will not be invited again in future. Similarly, the same procedure has also been conducted in Jan'19 for those people who already haven't accepted their invitations back in Nov'18. 

So, as of my understanding, I don't think this botheration will persist any more for the so-called "Wasted Invitation" initiated in Oct'18 and Nov'18 round and affected Dec'18 and Jan'19 round respectively (loop closed). However, this occurrence demolished the hope of some legitimate ppl who might never be going to make themselves eligible again, for the age and other factors, under such competitive selection criteria.



ANZSCO: 233512
DOE: July 29, 2018


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> People who haven't accepted their invitations in Oct'18 are already reinvited in Dec'18 (after 60 days), hence they will not be invited again in future. Similarly, the same procedure has also been conducted in Jan'19 for those people who already haven't accepted their invitations back in Nov'18.
> 
> So, as of my understanding, I don't think this botheration will persist any more for the so-called "Wasted Invitation" initiated in Oct'18 and Nov'18 round and affected Dec'18 and Jan'19 round respectively (loop closed). However, this occurrence demolished the hope of some legitimate ppl who might never be going to make themselves eligible again, for the age and other factors, under such competitive selection criteria.
> 
> ...


Their EOIs should become invalid if they choose not to accept an invite... and if they want an invite they will have to apply again. Wasted invites are so sad, I think if they put a small fee on the EOIs it will decrease all these illegitimate applications. Some people apply just for the sake of applying.


----------



## markmm75 (Feb 1, 2019)

If I have 70 points for a 261312: Developer Programmer and submit my EOI in March/April should I get invited before July? If not should I hold off and submit it after July?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have submitted my EOI for SC 189 on September 4, 2018 with 70 points as Mechanical Engineer (233512). What is the possibility in the coming February round invitation?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Moincue said:


> I have submitted my EOI for SC 189 on September 4, 2018 with 70 points as Mechanical Engineer (233512). What is the possibility in the coming February round invitation?



In September'18 round, when 2490 people were invited, we have seen 45 days of movement for 70 pointers in our occupation. Right now, you are behind 60+ days from the last invitee with 70 points. So, you might need to wait until March'19 round to get an invite, and that too is only possible if the rounds are of 2K+ in coming months. However, who knows what is waiting for us. We are getting surprises every round both in positive and negative directions, which in turn proves all the predictions wrong. Let's finger crossed!.........


ANZSCO: 233512
DOE: July 29, 2018 (70 points)


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

faisalali10 said:


> Guys,
> 
> As per Iscah, DoHA has invited 2490 for each Dec and Jan rounds using FOI. The reason we couldn't see considerable movement in DoEs, is that Oct and Nov has a significant amount of wasted invites. He suggested around 1600 invites for Oct are wasted and 1100 for Nov round.
> 
> ...


No man, you misunderstood this part in the video of ISCAH. The wasted invites should not affect the February round. October wasted invites affected December round because the 60 days finished 1 day before the round of December, thus allowed these fake EOIs to return to the system again and be chosen in the December's round. The same logic applies to November round which affected January round but not as bad as December with a relatively smaller number of fake EOIs and that's why there was a movement in the queue of the 70 pointers till the 06/09/2018. So there might be hope this month if the information provided by DOHA to ISCAH is genuine.


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

I have applied EOI on 14 OCT 2019 with 70 points in Computer Network. When would I get invite?


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

Please ignore previous one. I have applied my EOI on 14 Nov 2018 in computer Network with 70 points. When would I get invite?


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Mehul545 said:


> Please ignore previous one. I have applied my EOI on 14 Nov 2018 in computer Network with 70 points. When would I get invite?


According to Iscah estimate below, 70 points for 2631 will not get invite before July 2019 based on Jan 19 invitation figure. 

189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

Mehul545 said:


> Please ignore previous one. I have applied my EOI on 14 Nov 2018 in computer Network with 70 points. When would I get invite?


Iscah now predicts 2490 for the next months based on Information they received from DOHA. Have to wait and see February round how many 70 pointers will get invited and then you will get an idea of when you might get your invite. No one actually knows what will happen except the DOHA.


----------



## moaz (Aug 29, 2018)

Question. 

i currently have a bachelor degree in electrical engineering from a recognized uni in Malaysia. 

and now i just got accepted to pursue Data science master program in Adelaide. 

can i do the skill assessment with my bachelor degree in electrical engineering? 

and use my master degree to claim both study points and study in regional points


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

FOKSH23 said:


> Iscah now predicts 2490 for the next months based on Information they received from DOHA. Have to wait and see February round how many 70 pointers will get invited and then you will get an idea of when you might get your invite. No one actually knows what will happen except the DOHA.


I think with 2490 inviation on cards. I believe definitey DOE will move from 6th Sep 2018 to Oct/Nov 2018 for 263111 Code. Also it seems wasted EOIs are almost out of system so i hope there will be some movements.

MY DOE is 7 Dec 2018 - 263111 - 70 points.


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

hendry said:


> I think with 2490 inviation on cards. I believe definitey DOE will move from 6th Sep 2018 to Oct/Nov 2018 for 263111 Code. Also it seems wasted EOIs are almost out of system so i hope there will be some movements.
> 
> MY DOE is 7 Dec 2018 - 263111 - 70 points.


It should be, but who knows what will happen. The only fact is all 75 pointers were cleared in January's round. Now how many 75 pointers are added since the 11th of January to the system will be a determining factor in the movement of the 70 pointers queue.

MY DOE 02/10/2018 - 263111 70 points.


----------



## Mala1610 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi guys ... does anyone know the time frames or a place that I can go look for a EOI 271311 ( Solicitor ) . Thanks


----------



## Mala1610 (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh sorry I have 75 points.


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Official December invitation round result is out.


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, 
Based on the offical December invitation round with 2500 invitations and probably the same number for January, do you think I have any chance of getting invitation in the next two rounds?

Occupation: ICT Security Specialist - 262112
Points Score: 65
DOE: 24/10/2017


----------



## sariyana (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi, 

As per DOHA December round results https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...itation-rounds, it seems 2631 (Software and Applications Programmers) is moved back to 1/04/2017 3 pm for 70 pointers. How it can be possible can anyone explain?


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

sariyana said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per DOHA December round results https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...itation-rounds, it seems 2631 (Software and Applications Programmers) is moved back to 1/04/2017 3 pm for 70 pointers. How it can be possible can anyone explain?


Maybe it's 1/04/2018? 2017 seems impossible.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Meysam270 said:


> Hi,
> Based on the offical December invitation round with 2500 invitations and probably the same number for January, do you think I have any chance of getting invitation in the next two rounds?
> 
> Occupation: ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> ...


It is very unlikely you will ever get an invite with 65 points, should look at options to increase it.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

sariyana said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per DOHA December round results https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...itation-rounds, it seems 2631 (Software and Applications Programmers) is moved back to 1/04/2017 3 pm for 70 pointers. How it can be possible can anyone explain?


Looks like a typo...


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Se :/


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

roaid said:


> Maybe it's 1/04/2018? 2017 seems impossible.


I am not sure though but it may be one of those wasted invite coming back to system ...as per Iscah in Jan 18 round (yet to be published by DOHA) 2613 data was 70 points 23/01/2018 but as per last information 2613 70 points was cleared till 6/4/2018 i think


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

outrageous_view said:


> It is very unlikely you will ever get an invite with 65 points, should look at options to increase it.


Thank you for your reply. 
It was estimated to get invited in December round by Iscah and also the cut off was reached to the end of November but suddenly everything changed! 

Please also notice my occupation is non-pro rata.


----------



## aarpriase (Nov 8, 2018)

*70 points to 80*

Hi All,

Today, i got my desired PTE score and my points bumped to 80 now . In this scenario what is the right way to get invitation? Shall i update existing EOI or file a new one after cancelling/withdrawing existing one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

As far as I know, a wasted invite only has one chance to rejoin the queue.
As an invite on 01/04/2017, first time been selected on round 04/10/2017.
2 months later, 04/12/2017 rejoined the queue.
On 03/01/2018, second time been selected.
Seem it's impossible staying in queue until Dec, 2018.


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

aarpriase said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, i got my desired PTE score and my points bumped to 80 now . In this scenario what is the right way to get invitation? Shall i update existing EOI or file a new one after cancelling/withdrawing existing one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Please share your occupation code and other points details. 
In case your points have been changed, update the existing EOI.


----------



## aarpriase (Nov 8, 2018)

priyanka20 said:


> Please share your occupation code and other points details.
> In case your points have been changed, update the existing EOI.


Thanks . ANZSCO code 261313 - Current EOI date oct 2018 with 70 points.

I am not sure which other points you are referring to.


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

aarpriase said:


> Thanks . ANZSCO code 261313 - Current EOI date oct 2018 with 70 points.
> 
> I am not sure which other points you are referring to.


So with your current PTE score, your points have changed to 80, right?
In this case update EOI ASAP. Your DOE will change to current date when you will update EOI. And with 80 points for 261313, very high chances of getting invite in next round i.e. Feb round.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Guys! I hope you all will be doing fine. I just submitted an EOI with 70 points 233311 Electrical Engineer. Can anyone please tell me when to expect an ITA for 189 with these points. Thank You.


----------



## aarpriase (Nov 8, 2018)

priyanka20 said:


> So with your current PTE score, your points have changed to 80, right?
> In this case update EOI ASAP. Your DOE will change to current date when you will update EOI. And with 80 points for 261313, very high chances of getting invite in next round i.e. Feb round.


Thanks. I have updated my EOI.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Meysam270 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> It was estimated to get invited in December round by Iscah and also the cut off was reached to the end of November but suddenly everything changed!
> 
> Please also notice my occupation is non-pro rata.


non-pro rata or not, last batch of noted invites for 65 points were Nov 2017.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Friends, To all those expecting an invite this round all the very best. if there are other open EOI applications other than the one against which you will get an invite in skill select please withdraw those since it has been estimated over 30% is getting wasted every round.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

From the official December results, the DOE seems to have gone back to 1st April 2017 for 261313 70 pointers. 

I don't believe this is a typo as for the first time I feel ISCAH have got some credible information because they predicted this would happen, although I didn't think the DOE would go that far back. They also got the number of invitations right: 2490.

Continuing with ISCAH's information which they claim to have got from the DOHA, the January round saw the wasted invites move till 23rd January 2018 for 261313 70 pointers. They also predict 2490 invites for the next three rounds.

So keeping all this in mind, I think the next round on February 11th will see the wasted invites exhaust themselves and we should finally see a movement of 261313 70 pointers from the last DOE i.e. 6th April 2018 before the wasted invites came into play.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been auto updated with December 11, 2018 official round results.


----------



## smithkt1987 (Feb 6, 2019)

*Secondary School Teacher 189*

I'm just joining the chat.

I am a Teacher, already working in Queensland and have been for 4 years. I've been in Australia for 9 years. Applied for a Remaining Relative Visa in 2011, but due to cutbacks have been on a Bridging Visa ever since. Therefore, trying to change to a 189 as the Bridging Visa is holding me back a lot.

Details:
Logged my EOI in January with 70 points. It'll go up to 75 in April.
Applying as a Secondary Teacher
All family are Australian Citizens
Lived and worked in Australia for 9 years


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Rounds of 2500 invitations per month (almost). But still not even a single 65 pointer is being invited. Any comments


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kunsal said:


> From the official December results, the DOE seems to have gone back to 1st April 2017 for 261313 70 pointers.
> 
> I don't believe this is a typo as for the first time I feel ISCAH have got some credible information because they predicted this would happen, although I didn't think the DOE would go that far back. They also got the number of invitations right: 2490.
> 
> ...


Unless someone/group creates another sets of fake/unwanted/multiple EOIs and waste the upcoming ones. We are at the mercy of luck and prayers now. DIBP will not fix it.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Rounds of 2500 invitations per month (almost). But still not even a single 65 pointer is being invited. Any comments


65 pointers won't get invite with this number. Only thing you can hope for is points not hitting 75 minimum in future.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

smithkt1987 said:


> I'm just joining the chat.
> 
> I am a Teacher, already working in Queensland and have been for 4 years. I've been in Australia for 9 years. Applied for a Remaining Relative Visa in 2011, but due to cutbacks have been on a Bridging Visa ever since. Therefore, trying to change to a 189 as the Bridging Visa is holding me back a lot.
> 
> ...


You will get invited soon. If not February, then most likely March. And with 75, April is guaranteed.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Iscah latest detailed analysis for 2613 invitations.

http://www.iscah.com/heck-happened-2613-software-applications-programmers/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

http://www.iscah.com/heck-happened-2613-software-applications-programmers/

This is not good for 70 pointers. Whoever created a new eoi with 70+ points, request them to close the old eoi as it will affect the people with 70 points. Don't be a lazy one on this one.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

nsakhare said:


> http://www.iscah.com/heck-happened-2613-software-applications-programmers/
> 
> This is not good for 70 pointers. Whoever created a new eoi with 70+ points, request them to close the old eoi as it will affect the people with 70 points. Don't be a lazy one on this one.


I don't think its individuals doing it. Its mostly the migration agents who submits hundreds of EOI and can't be bothered to remove the old ones. They get paid to submit EOI not to remove it. So, why waste time removing EOI when they can use that to do other things like visa processing and so on. Unless submitting a new EOI costs money, its cheaper to just submit a new one.


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

May almighty bless those who do not care about deleting their old EOIs. May almighty also bless those who create fake EOIs.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

I submitted an EOI with 70 points 233311 Electrical Engineer. Should I expect an Invite in April or May?


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All,

Just a quick doubt. Untill what date the 70 pointers are cleared for 2613(Software enginner code). 

hearing multiple things from different places. Can anyone pls confirm

Also any chances of getting the invite for EOI 189 with 70 points(EOI effective Oct 30,2018) in next 2 months pls...

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

I desperately need your advice.
I had 65 points but i recently got PTE-A 20pnts so now i can get a total of 75pnts.
My Question is should i go on and update my EOI to 75 right away and hope for an invite this Feb round. Reason i am scared is because if i get an ITA this round, i will not be able to submit 189 visa within 60 days as my PCC from South Africa can only be obtained after 20 Apr 2019. 
Of which by that time i would have already lost 5 pnts due to age and ITA expired. (See my signature).
On the other hand, I cant risk losing the important 5 points after working so hard in PTE if i miss this invitation round.

Please assist on what i can do best. I am lost.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Skay844 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I desperately need your advice.
> I had 65 points but i recently got PTE-A 20pnts so now i can get a total of 75pnts.
> ...


My 2 cents:

I would update my EOI (or create a new EOI) for 75 points ASAP - and hope for an invite Feb 11 (an invite with 65 points is almost completely unlikely within the 2 years your EOI is valid). 

You can always submit your PCC later on, you can even wait 2-4 months after you have lodged for a case officer to contact you and formerly ask for them, so don't worry about not having all your PCC's available by the time you lodge your visa. 

There are some jurisdictions (e.g. Hong Kong) where a PCC can only be obtained after getting a formal letter requesting it from the case officer. 

Once you receive an invite via Skill Select - your points score is frozen - and you only need to prove your points claims as per the date of your invite - even if your points would have reduced during processing (due to reasons like age in your case).


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Just over 48 hours to go for the next round.

All fellow 261313 70 pointers, let's pray the next round finally sees DOE movement from 6th April 2018 before the wretched wasted invites came into play. _/\_


----------



## sambitc (Feb 4, 2019)

Any idea by what time on 11th we should expect the email


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Just over 48 hours to go for the next round.
> 
> All fellow 261313 70 pointers, let's pray the next round finally sees DOE movement from 6th April 2018 before the wretched wasted invites came into play. _/\_


\
All the best !! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

263111 70 points fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## r13nick (Feb 3, 2019)

Total_Domination said:


> 263111 70 points fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Al the best buddy.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

At what Australian time does the Feb 11 EOI invitation results be published?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> At what Australian time does the Feb 11 EOI invitation results be published?


11th Feb 00: 00AM AEST
10th Feb 6: 30PM IST

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

All the best everyone !!


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic,

Thank you so much. It makes a lot of sense. 


PrettyIsotonic said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> I would update my EOI (or create a new EOI) for 75 points ASAP - and hope for an invite Feb 11 (an invite with 65 points is almost completely unlikely within the 2 years your EOI is valid).
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> 11th Feb 00: 00AM AEST
> 10th Feb 6: 30PM IST
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


00:00AM AEST should be 7:30 AM IST right?


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> 11th Feb 00: 00AM AEST
> 10th Feb 6: 30PM IST
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


00:00AM AEST should be 7:30 PM IST right?


----------



## sambitc (Feb 4, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> 11th Feb 00: 00AM AEST
> 10th Feb 6: 30PM IST
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


thanks


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I had 65 points, but I recently got PTE-A 20pnts so now I can get a total of 75pnts yippy. However, I got promoted after my last ACS and did it makes sense to get the reassessment.

ACS Date : 21-Nov-2017
Role : Associate Technical Specialist
Company: A

Got Promoted effective: 01-Aug-2018
Role: Lead Technical Specialist
Same Company

No change in my Roles and Responsibilities so far.

Regards
Vinay Kumar


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, 

I had submitted my EOI for subclass 189 with 65 points on 17/11/2017 under 261313 (Software Engineer). Could anyone please tell me where can I see the last round result. Have anyone with 65 points in 261313 received invitation in the last round?

regards, 
VIVI


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Submitted EOI on 9-Feb-2019 for 75 points for 261311.
Any chances of getting invite in Feb and March as I will lose points due to age in April.


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> Submitted EOI on 9-Feb-2019 for 75 points for 261311.
> Any chances of getting invite in Feb and March as I will lose points due to age in April.


I am in the same boat for 342314. 
Hoping for the best. Fingers crossed!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

VIVI-L said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for subclass 189 with 65 points on 17/11/2017 under 261313 (Software Engineer). Could anyone please tell me where can I see the last round result. Have anyone with 65 points in 261313 received invitation in the last round?
> 
> ...


You can check the official last round result here:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Unfortunately, last time 65 points invitation in 261313 was on 18/10/2017 and cutoff date was 18/04/2017. You can check the previous rounds here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> 00:00AM AEST should be 7:30 AM IST right?


Day light savings until 1st Sunday of April

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreetbains (Nov 25, 2017)

Any chances for 233512 for an invitation with 75pts for 189 on Feb11? DOE on 30th Jan.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Any one waiting for invite for 2633 Telecom engg. I update my EOI with 75 points DOE 25 Jan 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

roaid said:


> You can check the official last round result here:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> Unfortunately, last time 65 points invitation in 261313 was on 18/10/2017 and cutoff date was 18/04/2017. You can check the previous rounds here:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028


Thanks for your prompt reply
I have a quesition.

November 2018 invitation round says the minimum point invited for Software and Applications Programmers was 70 and the cutoff date was 6/04/2018 3:39 pm

But December 2018 invitation round says the minimum point invited for Software and Applications Programmers was 70 and the cutoff date was 1/04/2017 3 pm

How come the 70 points with cutoffdate 6/04/2018 3:39 pm was invited early than 70 points with cutoff date 1/04/2017 3 pm?.. is this correct or my understanding is wrong.

I thought people having the same point with old EOI date will be invited first than with later EOI date.

Regards, 
VIVI


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Any chances of Mechanical Engineer in coming February round invitation?
ANZSCO code: 233512
SC 189
EOI DOE: 4th September 2018
Points Scored: 70
Points breakdown: Age-30, Education: 15, English language: 10 (PTE), Work Experience: 15


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

someone may had suspended EOI and later unsuspended ..as per ISCAH explanation ..


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

VIVI-L said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply
> I have a quesition.
> 
> November 2018 invitation round says the minimum point invited for Software and Applications Programmers was 70 and the cutoff date was 6/04/2018 3:39 pm
> ...


someone may had suspended EOI and later unsuspended ..as per ISCAH explanation ..


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

shas.irctc said:


> someone may had suspended EOI and later unsuspended ..as per ISCAH explanation ..


Thanks .. that make sense.


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I have received a mail with the subject line -"You have received a message in SkillSelect" from skill select but when i login to my account i do not see any message there.. has anyone else received any such mails?

ANZ- 261313
DOE- 03/09/2018
189- 70 points
190- 75 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

akhaliac said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received a mail with the subject line -"You have received a message in SkillSelect" from skill select but when i login to my account i do not see any message there.. has anyone else received any such mails?
> 
> ANZ- 261313
> ...


Do you see apply visa option in your skill select account? Let’s hope you’ll find it in another 11 hours 🤞


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Do you see apply visa option in your skill select account? Let’s hope you’ll find it in another 11 hours 🤞


Nope.. nothing yet... Thanks 

ANZ- 261313
DOE- 03/09/2018
189- 70 points
190- 75 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Wow.. another thread.. Today is again a very tense day. I hope it turns out to be a better day for everyone.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Good luck to everyone expecting an invite today!

I hope the 261313 70 pointers DOE has significant movement today and at least passes the DOE of 6th April 2018 so that I may have some hope for the next round.


----------



## Roshen (May 24, 2018)

Hi Experts,

Need advice about one my concern.

My ACS expiring in July 2019 and currently my EOI date is Aug 28th 2018,Just want know if i renew the ACS again before it get expire before July 2019, whether my effective date of EOI will remain as Aug 2019 or it updated with new ACS score update on portal.


2613 point 70 in 189 & 75 190
EOI Aug 28 2018


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

I need to correct overseas deputation year, for ACS positive outcome. ACS outcome came around 6 months back. Year was incorrect in SD. Please help what can I do, as I need to fill EOI?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Good luck to everyone expecting an invite today!
> 
> I hope the 261313 70 pointers DOE has significant movement today and at least passes the DOE of 6th April 2018 so that I may have some hope for the next round.


2613 with 70 may be a difficult dream this month.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

akhaliac said:


> Nope.. nothing yet... Thanks
> 
> ANZ- 261313
> DOE- 03/09/2018
> ...


See in the correspondence section.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello All,

Could anyone, who applied for USA PCC, please provide the details.

Also, please post where to buy Inkless finger print pads in Hyderabad.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

JG said:


> See in the correspondence section.


I did check correspondence section too but didn't find anything there :\ ..will check again today 

ANZ- 261313
DOE- 03/09/2018
189- 70 points
190- 75 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

JG said:


> 2613 with 70 may be a difficult dream this month.


Not really. Last round cleared wasted invites of 261313 70 pointers from 1st April 2017 till 23rd January 2018 (according to ISCAH). So there's a big chance today's round could clear all wasted invites till 6th April 2018 and possibly beyond.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Someone please help!! I need to correct overseas deputation year, for ACS positive outcome. ACS outcome came around 6 months back. Year was incorrect in SD. Please help what can I do, as I need to fill EOI?


----------



## sambitc (Feb 4, 2019)

7 and half hrs to go


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

sambitc said:


> 7 and half hrs to go


Just over 6 hours actually. 6.30 pm IST the round will start.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Not really. Last round cleared wasted invites of 261313 70 pointers from 1st April 2017 till 23rd January 2018 (according to ISCAH). So there's a big chance today's round could clear all wasted invites till 6th April 2018 and possibly beyond.


Idont mean to hurt you but I personally believe that there is no reason to believe that 2613 with 70 points will be invited before next July. And also there will be lot of people with 75 points as well.

189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

ISCAH also predicts the same.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Just over 6 hours actually. 6.30 pm IST the round will start.


Any idea if the invitation round is automated or manual ? What process exactly happens at 6:30 pm IST ?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

JG said:


> Idont mean to hurt you but I personally believe that there is no reason to believe that 2613 with 70 points will be invited before next July. And also there will be lot of people with 75 points as well.
> 
> 189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah
> 
> ISCAH also predicts the same.


Read ISCAH's latest article regarding wasted invites.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Read ISCAH's latest article regarding wasted invites.


From ISCAH.
So we think DOHA will likely get back to April18 invites at 70 points by around the 11/03/2019 skill select round. But that 70 pointers will continue to move slowly through that period after that.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

JG said:


> From ISCAH.
> So we think DOHA will likely get back to April18 invites at 70 points by around the 11/03/2019 skill select round. But that 70 pointers will continue to move slowly through that period after that.


This is true if the assumption of 400 per round only with 75 pointers is correct which I dont think logically correct.

If 400 is correct ISCAH says it will be back to 70 from March onwards, which I doubt may not happen at the present scenario.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Any idea if the invitation round is automated or manual ? What process exactly happens at 6:30 pm IST ?


Automated at 12 10AM Australian time.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

JG said:


> From ISCAH.
> So we think DOHA will likely get back to April18 invites at 70 points by around the 11/03/2019 skill select round. But that 70 pointers will continue to move slowly through that period after that.


Yes and for that to happen the wasted 70 pointers should hopefully clear out by the end of this round and that is what I'm saying.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PSA said:


> Someone please help!! I need to correct overseas deputation year, for ACS positive outcome. ACS outcome came around 6 months back. Year was incorrect in SD. Please help what can I do, as I need to fill EOI?


Correct it what is the problem in that?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Typographical error for year of deputation overseas with the same Company in Salutary declaration. Hence in the outcome letter of ACS , deputation year is not correct.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

JG said:


> Correct it what is the problem in that?


How to correct it , what is the process, and how much time it takes?

Typographical error for year of deputation overseas with the same Company in Salutary declaration. Hence in the outcome letter of ACS , deputation year is not correct.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi All,

I updated My points to 80 yesterday for 261313. Can I expect invitation on the Feb 11 round?

Regards,
Bharath

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I updated My points to 80 yesterday for 261313. Can I expect invitation on the Feb 11 round?
> 
> ...


Yes. In an hour and a half you will get your invite. Congrats in advance!


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

All the best to everyone who is waiting for invites today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Yes. In an hour and a half you will get your invite. Congrats in advance!


Will it send at 12 AM of Australia time?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

venkatesh581 said:


> Will it send at 12 AM of Australia time?


After 40 mins precisely..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

FAIS said:


> After 40 mins precisely..


20 minutes more.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Not much rush here like old days is there anyone waiting for an invite other than venkatesh?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Please post if you get your invite today guys along with your DOE and points breakdown. Thanks in advance and all the best!


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

JG said:


> Not much rush here like old days is there anyone waiting for an invite other than venkatesh?



waiting but no hope as doe is 4 may 2018 with 70 points 2613


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I think there is a lot of software engineers waiting for an invite than any other streams.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah lot of 2613 here.


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

waiting for Invite

EOI: 15 Nov
Occupation: 261111 Business analyst
Points: 75
Invite?? Fingers crosser today


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What about 233512 with 70 points in sc189?DOE 4th sep 2018


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

When will the timer start ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Magpun said:


> waiting for Invite
> 
> EOI: 15 Nov
> Occupation: 261111 Business analyst
> ...


Best wishes dear.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Present and waiting


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Moincue said:


> What about 233512 with 70 points in sc189?DOE 4th sep 2018


As per iscah no, but pray hard.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> When will the timer start ?


10 minutes more.


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

Anybody??????


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Waiting for invite 

Code-263312 Telecom Engg
EOI - DOE 25-Jan 
Points - 75 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Perfect .

Waiting with 75 (261313)

All the best everyone !!


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

ThanksThough Highly unlikely
Hope the invite for 75 points moves till 30 Oct from 3rd Oct till 11jan invite round
Which gives me March and April to receive an invite as my visa expires in last week of April


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

waiting ..

__________________
ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190, NSW)

Age - 25
Education - 15
Work Experience - 15
English - 10
Spouse Points - 5 

EOI DOE: 4th May 2018
Invite: waiting


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Magpun said:


> ThanksThough Highly unlikely
> Hope the invite for 75 points moves till 30 Oct from 3rd Oct till 11jan invite round
> Which gives me March and April to receive an invite as my visa expires in last week of April


What is ur code??


----------



## JPillai (Jan 10, 2019)

Waiting for invite.
Mechanical Engineer - 75 points
DOE: 21/01/2019


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Which occupation ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Best wishes to all people who are waiting.


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

JG said:


> What is ur code??


Business analyst 
261111


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks like the round hasnt started yet


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Magpun said:


> Business analyst
> 261111


Lets see today.


----------



## Sachin14 (Oct 28, 2018)

anyone got invite ?


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

Fingers crossed guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

Its already 12:11 in Sydney... It should start by now!!!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Usually starts 10-15 minutes after the scheduled time. Hang in there!


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

3 min more. Best wishes to all


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

A.stha said:


> Its already 12:11 in Sydney... It should start by now!!!


on 12 15. wait for it.


----------



## raaj_4849 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi Guys, i need quick help. Currently have 80 points and waiting for invitation. Unfortunately I am unable to open my SkillSelect UI account. Even after entering my correct security question still i am unable to login. Will this effect my invitation?


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

Sachin14 said:


> anyone got invite ?


Any business analyst received invite yet, please share
No invite received

Occupation: Business analyst 261111
EOI: 15 Nov
Points 75
Invite: ??


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Any update guys. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Nik Aus PR (Feb 6, 2019)

Waiting for an invite

261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
EOI Initially Submitted On: 04/02/2019
Points : 80

Fingers crossed


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

raaj_4849 said:


> Hi Guys, i need quick help. Currently have 80 points and waiting for invitation. Unfortunately I am unable to open my SkillSelect UI account. Even after entering my correct security question still i am unable to login. Will this effect my invitation?


Reset your password and it will not impact your DOE.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

raaj_4849 said:


> Hi Guys, i need quick help. Currently have 80 points and waiting for invitation. Unfortunately I am unable to open my SkillSelect UI account. Even after entering my correct security question still i am unable to login. Will this effect my invitation?


If you can't login, then you don't have the invite. It means 2 more wasted invite in your occupation. What's your occupation?


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Nik Aus PR said:


> Waiting for an invite
> 
> 261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 04/02/2019
> ...


You will definitely get one as long as DHA doesnt pull a fast one and skip a round.


----------



## Nomad82 (Oct 17, 2018)

Got invited for business analyst at 80 ,189 Doe 16/01/1019


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

Invited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nik Aus PR (Feb 6, 2019)

Got the invite


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> If you can't login, then you don't have the invite. It means 2 more wasted invite in your occupation. What's your occupation?


How can you make that claim. Invites are also sent via email. It might be a temporary glitch that is preventing him from logging in


----------



## JPillai (Jan 10, 2019)

I got the invite guys.
Thanks for all your help.

My occupation is Mechanical Engineer (233512)
DOE: 21/09/2019
Points: 75

Best wishes to everyone waiting for invites.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Started guys.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Congratulations to all those who have received an invite!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Pls say invite with code and score otherwise of no use guys.


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

Skay844 said:


> Invited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No invite for me
Anyone with 75 points received an invite please share

261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
EOI Initially Submitted On: 15/11/2018
Points : 75


----------



## JPillai (Jan 10, 2019)

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
DOE: 21/09/2019
Points: 75
Invited on: 11/02/2019


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

no invite for me too 
75 (261313: SE)


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

Any 2631 Computer network prro??


----------



## Nik Aus PR (Feb 6, 2019)

Invited just now
261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
EOI Initially Submitted On: 04/02/2019 - 80 points


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Joy000 said:


> no invite for me too
> 75 (261313: SE)


Whats your DOE?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys, I got the invite just now.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

joshua1729 said:


> How can you make that claim. Invites are also sent via email. It might be a temporary glitch that is preventing him from logging in


You need to login to Skillselect to accept the invite. Unlike a gmail or hotmail account, security question is the only thing that resets password. If that doesn't work, then neither your EOI.

Perhaps try reset your EOI password with email and let us know if you can.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Any 261313?


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Invited. Don't rely on the email.
Code 263111, Points 75.


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

2nd Feb 19


----------



## sambitc (Feb 4, 2019)

Received


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Please post occupation code, points and Date of Effect. Else no point saying you guys getting invited.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Guys please state your DOE, ANZSCO and points. Simply "Invited" or "Received" isn't helping anyone.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> no invite for me too
> 75 (261313: SE)


Only 80 for 2613 ?? that looks scary.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Congrats to all who received invites tonite!


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

falcon22 said:


> Invited. Don't rely on the email.
> Code 263111, Points 75.


Invited. Don't rely on the email.

Code 263111, Points 75, DOE 27th Jan 2019

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

last time 2613 queue for 75 pts was clear right ?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like a super small round. No 75 261313 pointers invited.


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

Anyone with Code 263111, Points 70???


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> last time 2613 queue for 75 pts was clear right ?


You check ur skills select account again .


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

Any 263111 70 points?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Looks like a super small round. No 75 261313 pointers invited.


Yeah, seems so.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Looks like a super small round. No 75 261313 pointers invited.


If it has not touched 75 in this round then it is evidently a small round and 2613 is going to be only for 80 or more pointers from this month onwards.


----------



## Manny93 (Nov 15, 2018)

Got the invitation!
Mechanical Engineer 233512
75 points
DOE 29.01.2019

Good luck to everyone else waiting


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

checked - still showing submitted .... No invite for 75 pts. 2613 i believe .


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> checked - still showing submitted .... No invite for 75 pts. 2613 i believe .


It may take some time wait dear.


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

FOKSH23 said:


> Any 263111 70 points?


Anything???


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

A.stha said:


> Anything???


Still nothing


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

...


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

sure- round runs for 30 min overall?


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

A.stha said:


> Anything???


If this is a small round, then I will get an invite after 6 months(June/July) may be

Business Analysts
Eoi 15 nov
points 75
no invite today


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Magpun said:


> If this is a small round, then I will get an invite after 6 months(June/July) may be
> 
> Business Analysts
> Eoi 15 nov
> ...


July for sure.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I hope it's not a small round and fake invites taking up most of it.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

JG said:


> If it has not touched 75 in this round then it is evidently a small round and 2613 is going to be only for 80 or more pointers from this month onwards.


Yes looks like that way.

So for us 261313 70 pointers, we will have to wait for 6 months of 75 pointer backlogs to clear as well as 3 months of wasted 70 pointers too!

The Aussie dream is over...


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

Seems small round, don't see anyone updated their immitracker for 263111 70 points and no one reported here (((

263111 70 points DOE 02/10/2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Yes looks like that way.
> 
> So for us 261313 70 pointers, we will have to wait for 6 months of 75 pointer backlogs to clear as well as 3 months of wasted 70 pointers too!
> 
> The Aussie dream is over...


Not over try hard and increase the points that is the best way.


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Round over ?


----------



## SG08 (Feb 10, 2019)

*Invited*

Invited

Code - 261313
189 points - 75
DOE - 23/1/2019


----------



## jeevajoy (Aug 8, 2018)

My friend 261313 with 75 points got invited EOI on 26/01/2019.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Mechanical 233512 with 70 points and DOE is 4/9/2018?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

JG said:


> Not over try hard and increase the points that is the best way.


The only way I can do that is through experience or getting married both of which isn't possible till January 2020 atleast. 

I'm going to give this thing a rest now. This 9 month wait has taken a lot out of me with disappointments every now and then.

All the best to everyone!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Moincue said:


> Mechanical 233512 with 70 points and DOE is 4/9/2018?


nO WAY.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Moincue said:


> Mechanical 233512 with 70 points and DOE is 4/9/2018?


is it a question or confirmation?


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

Received Invite ! 

75 points, 261313
DOE: 23 Jan, 2019

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like only 1000-1200 invited. 600 to pro-rata with 40% going to fakes. So, only 80 pointers are getting invited most. 

The sad thing is non-pro ratas are not suffering much and they filling up visa numbers for 2018-19, and DOHA inviting less as the year is progressing.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Question plz


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Anybody got invite for 261312 with 75 points ?
I am still waiting, following my details:
261312
EOI - 75
DOE - 29-01-2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raaj_4849 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi guys, I got invitation and now I am able to reset my password

261313
Points: 80


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Anybody got invite for 261312 with 75 points ?
> I am still waiting, following my details:
> 261312
> EOI - 75
> ...


Doe not look like someone has got with 75 points in 2613.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Getting this error if I login to the system









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Congrats ....round still on? when did you receive this ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

raaj_4849 said:


> Hi guys, I got invitation and now I am able to reset my password
> 
> 261313
> Points: 80


Congrats and it is clear that 2613 is only going to be invited with 80 points.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> Congrats ....round still on? when did you receive this ?


If u have not received till now, does nt look like you have got one. You must have received by now if u have got one.


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

May be a system issue and need more time for this round?


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

JG said:


> Doe not look like someone has got with 75 points in 2613.


This is quite disheartening


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

joshua1729 said:


> This is quite disheartening


As it was a super small round like previous year trend.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

jeevajoy said:


> My friend 261313 with 75 points got invited EOI on 26/01/2019.


Sounds great that someone with 75 got invited. Me too eagerly waiting.


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Cool. Then better luck next time... Problem is my ACS is getting expired on 23rd March so have one more round otherwise i have to go for ACS again.

75 pts. (2613)
DOE: 2-Feb-2019

Regards


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

Any 70 pointer 233211 civil engineer got invited in this round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Bye guys, best wishes to those who waiting for an invite and look forward to next round. Don't be disheartened this may be another step towards your success. I was like in this same experience for almost for 18 months then I increased my points and got my grant also. So it may take little more time but not impossible.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JG said:


> Doe not look like someone has got with 75 points in 2613.


It seems 2613 has suffered unusually. 2335 with 75 got some invites, same with 2631.

I presume we may see more info on other occupations, but 2613 may have suffered again.


----------



## sambitc (Feb 4, 2019)

261313 points 80


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> Cool. Then better luck next time... Problem is my ACS is getting expired on 23rd March so have one more round otherwise i have to go for ACS again.
> 
> 75 pts. (2613)
> DOE: 2-Feb-2019
> ...


I recommend going and renewing your ACS in any case. Its just 500$ .. just incase you dont get invited in the next round, you have yourself covered.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

JG said:


> Doe not look like someone has got with 75 points in 2613.


I got invited.


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

priyanka20 said:


> Received Invite !
> 
> 75 points, 261313
> DOE: 23 Jan, 2019
> ...


Congratulations!!!Here is a 75 invitation.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

farazfaheem said:


> I got invited.




Now or earlier ? Details pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

farazfaheem said:


> JG said:
> 
> 
> > Doe not look like someone has got with 75 points in 2613.
> ...


Congrats .. Your DOE?


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Now or earlier ? Details pls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


check his signature?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Got invite 261313 ,80 points

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Is the round moving slow ? Is it still going ? 
261312 75 points moved till 26-01-2019 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raaj_4849 (Dec 6, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> joshua1729 said:
> 
> 
> > How can you make that claim. Invites are also sent via email. It might be a temporary glitch that is preventing him from logging in
> ...


Finally I am able to reset my password and I got invited


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Now or earlier ? Details pls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got invited about half an hour ago..


----------



## SG08 (Feb 10, 2019)

*Invited*

Invited

261313
75 points - 189
DOE - 23/1/2019


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Funny thing is Iscah predicts one thing, DOHA does the complete opposite. It seems they don't care if invite is wasted or not. They have reduced the invitation number to about half lol!


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Struggle to get 20 in English and hoped that today will get the invite. Seems wait is not yet over.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

2613 is impacted big time. I guess last DOE is 24-01-2019
That wasn’t expected. DOHA screwed 2613** big time. 


ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

I should have grabbed 190 NSW invite. Ignored that basis on the trend and experts advice.


ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

As per immitracker there is movement of 261312 75 points DOE 25-01-2019 a guy from Philippines is invited. The numbers are drastically reduced


ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Right agree with you. BTW how much time ACS renew will take ? We all are putting our hard earning money already ... He he


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Joy000 said:


> Right agree with you. BTW how much time ACS renew will take ? We all are putting our hard earning money already ... He he




I did ACS review which took exactly 2 weeks.


ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

another disappointed night！


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

75 points
233914
Jan 11 2019 EOI

waiting for 5 pts more...EA for spouse..should have applied for her earlier..thought 75 pts would get me through


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Will wait for Iscah’s observation on today’s round ? Dunno what went wrong 2613 category ? 


ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Is there anyone whose DOE is before 25-01-2019 with points >= 75 and not-invited for 261312 ?


ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Magpun said:


> If this is a small round, then I will get an invite after 6 months(June/July) may be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you applied for 190 NSW? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

Any idea what is the status of 261311 with 75 points, DOE 25-01-2019. Iam trying to reach my agent in Australia and he is not picking up the call(should be sleeping). Not sure if I did get the invite or not


----------



## aarpriase (Nov 8, 2018)

*What next*

Original EOI submitted with 70 points on 24-Oct-2018
DOE updated: 6-Feb-2019 
ANZSCO - 261313
Updated Points - 80
ITA - 11-Feb-2019


Can someone please suggest next expat thread to look for help during submission process?


----------



## mri (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi 

I have been a silent reader of this thread and really appreciate the folks sharing whatever knowledge they have. I was hoping if someone would give me an idea when can I expect my 189 visa. My problem is that I am on a student visa and my next fee is due by the 30th of March. Due to a multitude of reasons I am not sure I would be able to cover that cost within that time frame and that could lead to the cancellation of my enrollment. I was hoping to get my 189 by this time and decrease my study load for the coming semester but unfortunately I got a CO contact for a missing polio certificate on the 30th of January instead of a DG.

Visa Lodged->19th Oct, 2018 
Occupation-> Telecom Network Engineer
Nationality-> Pakistan 
CO Contact-> 30th Jan,2019 asking for polio certificate 
Response to CO-> 31st January, 2019 
Onshore 

Any prediction about my visa grant from one of the esteemed members would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

Anyone, any idea about 261311 with 75 points and DOE on 25-01-2019 invited for 189?


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Perfect.. Do you think , we will get the invite in the next round .

ANZSCO- 261313
EOI - 75 
DOE - 02-02-2019
Status - Submitted


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

Did you receive an invite?


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

Moincue said:


> Mechanical 233512 with 70 points and DOE is 4/9/2018?


Did you receive an invite ??


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I am not sure coz I applied through an agent. What about you?


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

Moincue said:


> I am not sure coz I applied through an agent. What about you?


No mate no luck


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

233512 70 points EOI 8th Sept 2018 and no luck.

anyone can predict when will I receive an invite?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What’s your score and DOE?


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Looks like 261313 have to wait it out, also this is small round of invites

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

Finally got invitation after 1.9 years

ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 75 (189) - Got additional 5 points as part of experience
EOI DOE: 11th Feb 2019


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

prabha.joseph said:


> Finally got invitation after 1.9 years
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 75 (189) - Got additional 5 points as part of experience
> EOI DOE: 11th Feb 2019


Congrats mate.. your wait is fulfilled.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

prabha.joseph said:


> Finally got invitation after 1.9 years
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 75 (189) - Got additional 5 points as part of experience
> EOI DOE: 11th Feb 2019


Congratulations ...so it means almost all 75 cleared for 2613 as your DOE is of 11 feb 2019


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

shas.irctc said:


> Congratulations ...so it means almost all 75 cleared for 2613 as your DOE is of 11 feb 2019


Are you sure DOE is 11 Feb 2019 ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't think this is correct since 75 pointer earlier people didn't get

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

prabha.joseph said:


> Finally got invitation after 1.9 years
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 75 (189) - Got additional 5 points as part of experience
> EOI DOE: 11th Feb 2019


Can you please reconfirm your EOI's last submission date? 11th Feb 2019 seems very unlikely to be the actual DOE with your score for 261313.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

From myimmitracker, the last invited DOE for 261313 with 75 points is 26th Jan 2019.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

ANZSCO: 261311
DOE: 9-Feb-2019
189 Points - 75

Status: Submitted

Disheartened. I was hoping to get invited but status shows Submitted. I hope that I can get invite in next round.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

nikhileshp said:


> ANZSCO: 261311
> DOE: 9-Feb-2019
> 189 Points - 75
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you will definitely get it on March 11th 2019.


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Have you applied for 190 NSW?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes I did apply 190 as well, but no invite

261111 ICT Business Analyst
Primary Applicant 
Age: 30 pts
ACS experience - 5pts
PTE: 20 pts
Edu : 20pts



Total :75/80 pts- 189/190
EOI: 15-Nov-2018 
NSW pre-invite : 18-Jan-2019
NSW Nomination: 23-Jan-2019
Visa Lodge:30-Jan-2019
Direct Grant:


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Hi friends,,
> Once we got the ITA- As far as I know, we have 60 days to click on that link to activate it,, If we clicked on that ITA link on the 58 th day and that means there is only two days left to submit all the documents including medical, PCC, Form 80 etc,,,correct me please if I am wrong,,


You are wrong. 

Once you click on 58th day and login to ImmiAccount and you pay visa fee before 60th day, your application is lodged for processing. 

Then there is technically no time limit to submit documents. The earlier you submit, the earlier your visa will be processed and you will receive the grant.


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

finally got invite. thank you all for all the help and information.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Any news for 2611x besides one 80 pointer?


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

I got an invite too. Finally :amen:


----------



## kiratsid (Feb 9, 2019)

i didn’t get any invitation i was so confident that i already booked an appointment for my medical and pcc 😬
points 75
DOE 7/02/2019
occupation 233512 (mechanical engineering)


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

kiratsid said:


> i didn’t get any invitation i was so confident that i already booked an appointment for my medical and pcc 😬
> points 75
> DOE 7/02/2019
> occupation 233512 (mechanical engineering)




That is a big surprise. This means they have reduced the number of invites or plenty of EOI’s had returned back into the system for which an invite was issued in December. Anyway, you should get next month as 75points for 2335xx is a good score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

ISCAH unofficial results : Unofficial Skill Select results for 11th February 2019 - Iscah


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

kiratsid said:


> i didn’t get any invitation i was so confident that i already booked an appointment for my medical and pcc 😬
> points 75
> DOE 7/02/2019
> occupation 233512 (mechanical engineering)


As per ISCAH unofficial results , 75 pointer last invite date is 29.1.19 .

You should get it in next round .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## spyke (Nov 8, 2018)

Can I possibly expect an invitation on the 11th of March for 2339 on 75 points with DOE 02/11/18 ?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

spyke said:


> Can I possibly expect an invitation on the 11th of March for 2339 on 75 points with DOE 02/11/18 ?


Last invite for 2339 was 1/11/18, so you'll get it next round, you are next in the queue.


----------



## spyke (Nov 8, 2018)

Last invite for 2339 was 1/11/18, so you'll get it next round, you are next in the queue.[/QUOTE] thanks for your feedback, one month feels like 2 years already.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

spyke said:


> Last invite for 2339 was 1/11/18, so you'll get it next round, you are next in the queue.


 thanks for your feedback, one month feels like 2 years already.[/QUOTE]

Yep... well there are people who have been waiting for much much longer


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

spyke said:


> Can I possibly expect an invitation on the 11th of March for 2339 on 75 points with DOE 02/11/18 ?


Hi mate, 

Also post if you get invite or want to share your experience here:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...fessionals-eoi-189-190-a-20.html#post14797058


----------



## spyke (Nov 8, 2018)

I will for sure, my duty.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I got invite today.
My details below:
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
Spouse point:5
POINTS: 75 (189) 
DOE:16-Jan-2019
Invite: 11-Feb-2019.

I got a lot of help from the group. Thank you all.


----------



## avininc2017 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi,
I have applied for EOI on 17th Sept'19 under 233513 with points of 70.
See, i have a doubt, My date of birth is on 22nd Mar'1986 and then after 22nd Mar'2019, I will complete 32 and 33 start.

In this case, Is there any effect on my marks after 22nd Mar? ?
Will there be any reduction on my marks?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

avininc2017 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for EOI on 17th Sept'19 under 233513 with points of 70.
> See, i have a doubt, My date of birth is on 22nd Mar'1986 and then after 22nd Mar'2019, I will complete 32 and 33 start.
> 
> ...


no, as long as you r still 32, haven’t turned to 33, it’s ok, 30 points for the age no reduction.


----------



## avininc2017 (Dec 18, 2017)

But i am turning 33 in this Mar'19..
So Will there be any reduction ??


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

5 points will be reduced

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

avininc2017 said:


> But i am turning 33 in this Mar'19..
> So Will there be any reduction ??


Oh my mistake. I did not read ur msg carefully. Once u turned into 33, 5 points will be deducted for ur age. Sorry abt that.


----------



## karewingwong (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi,
I received ITA for 189 visa on 11 Dec 2018 and submitted the application through ImmiAccount on 22 Dec 2018.
However, I received ITA again yesterday.
Does anyone experience this?
If you have knowledge about this, please give your advice.
Thank you!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

karewingwong said:


> Hi,
> I received ITA for 189 visa on 11 Dec 2018 and submitted the application through ImmiAccount on 22 Dec 2018.
> However, I received ITA again yesterday.
> Does anyone experience this?
> ...


Is the EOI ID the same? 

If yes, check with the SkillSelect team - because when you receive an ITA, it should freeze your EOI. 

If no, you probably had more than one EOI in the SkillSelect system.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

avininc2017 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for EOI on 17th Sept'19 under 233513 with points of 70.
> See, i have a doubt, My date of birth is on 22nd Mar'1986 and then after 22nd Mar'2019, I will complete 32 and 33 start.
> 
> ...


Your score will become 65 after that date automatically.


----------



## karewingwong (Feb 11, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Is the EOI ID the same?
> 
> If yes, check with the SkillSelect team - because when you receive an ITA, it should freeze your EOI.
> 
> If no, you probably had more than one EOI in the SkillSelect system.


Thanks for the reply.
Yes, it is the same EOI ID, and I have only one in the system.
The previous ITA expired on 09 Feb 2019, and the Feb round ITA came in right after that.
That's odd...


----------



## BuggyLife (Nov 15, 2018)

Is there any news regarding 233914? Who has been invited? Any possibility with 70 pts with this FY or next year?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

karewingwong said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Yes, it is the same EOI ID, and I have only one in the system.
> The previous ITA expired on 09 Feb 2019, and the Feb round ITA came in right after that.
> That's odd...


Previous skill select invitation should expire on the day you apply for a visa not on the last date of 60 day criteria. If it has expired on last date that does means your visa may not be lodged.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

No chance for 70 pointers! Even have to wait 3-6 months with 75 points. Follow this thread.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1466972&share_fid=114200&share_type=t

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

BuggyLife said:


> Is there any news regarding 233914? Who has been invited? Any possibility with 70 pts with this FY or next year?


70 is out of scene for this year. If your 70 EOI date is near to this month dont expect an invite in 2019-2020 also because the backlog is from 2017 November even if it starts again from next July it will take 10 or 12 months.


----------



## karewingwong (Feb 11, 2019)

JG said:


> Previous skill select invitation should expire on the day you apply for a visa not on the last date of 60 day criteria. If it has expired on last date that does means your visa may not be lodged.


Thanks JG.

Hmm, but in my ImmiAccount, application submitted and paid on 22 Dec 2018, and the current status is Received.
Do you know what should be the right system behavior after ITA expired without an application lodgement?


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Guys,


I have already submitted my EOI with 70 points and will have 75 points (26313 Software Engg) by the end of February. My current visa is expiring in July. I'm running out of time now I guess. Any idea when I'll get an invite if the Feb invite conundrum is to continue ?


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Any news for 2611x besides one 80 pointer?


I was hoping Business analysts will get invited till 25th Oct then I would had some possibility of getting an invite in March or April as my visa expires in last week of April

Seems unlikely now as you haven't got an invite with 17thOct and as per Isach no invites for 75 points for BA this round, so very tricky situation.

261111 ICT business Analyst

Age: 30 pts
ACS - 5pts
PTE: 20 pts
Edu : 20pts


Total :75/80 pts- 189/190
EOI: 15-Nov-2018 
NSW pre-invite : ?
NSW Nomination: 
Visa Lodge:
Direct Grant:


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

maverickz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have already submitted my EOI with 70 points and will have 75 points (26313 Software Engg) by the end of February. My current visa is expiring in July. I'm running out of time now I guess. Any idea when I'll get an invite if the Feb invite conundrum is to continue ?


I think 75 for software engineer did receive an invite this feb round, who ever have eoi with 75 points in Jan, so there are good chances.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Magpun said:


> I was hoping Business analysts will get invited till 25th Oct then I would had some possibility of getting an invite in March or April as my visa expires in last week of April
> 
> Seems unlikely now as you haven't got an invite with 17thOct and as per Isach no invites for 75 points for BA this round, so very tricky situation.
> 
> ...


I was hoping for about 10 days movement (so till around 12 October) and that was me being pessimistic!


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

I got the invite yesterday.

ANZSCO code :261311 (Analyst Programmer)
POINTS: 75 (189) 
DOE:25-Jan-2019
Invite: 11-Feb-2019.

Points Score:
Age: 31 (30 Points)
Language(English, PTE): Superior (20 Points)
Education: BE, Information Science (15 Points)
Experience: 6 Years, After cutting 2 years by ACS (10 Points)

Total : 75 Points


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I got the invite yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As per immitracker and people response. It seems like 261312, 261313, 261311 had last invited DOE 25/26-01-2019 for 75 pointers

DOHA didn’t invited anyone in 2613 who are standing at more than 26th Jan. mine was at DOE 29th Jan. slightly missed. Hopefully should be able to crossover in March round !!



ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> As per immitracker and people response. It seems like 261312, 261313, 261311 had last invited DOE 25/26-01-2019 for 75 pointers
> 
> DOHA didn’t invited anyone in 2613 who are standing at more than 26th Jan. mine was at DOE 29th Jan. slightly missed. Hopefully should be able to crossover in March round !!
> 
> ...


Exactly.. So yours will be on the highest priority next round after the 80 pointers.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Predictions look very grim, looks like a year of waiting with my 70 points 2 May 18 DoE under 2613 😞
http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-february-estimates-iscah/
I still hope the 1st half of the new FY will go like 2018 and clear 7 months of 70 points 2613.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Vladroid said:


> Predictions look very grim, looks like a year of waiting with my 70 points 2 May 18 DoE under 2613 😞
> When will you get a 189 invite - February Estimates from Iscah - Iscah
> I still hope the 1st half of the new FY will go like 2018 and clear 7 months of 70 points 2613.


It was a very disappointing round. I'm not holding my breath at getting an invite now. 2 years of skilled employment in Australia so far, paying taxes and contributing to the economy and it looks like I'll never be allowed to settle.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

spyke said:


> Can I possibly expect an invitation on the 11th of March for 2339 on 75 points with DOE 02/11/18 ?


It will most likely be on 11th April 2019 round. Check if you can get another 5 points for getting in the 11th March 2019.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> It was a very disappointing round. I'm not holding my breath at getting an invite now. 2 years of skilled employment in Australia so far, paying taxes and contributing to the economy and it looks like I'll never be allowed to settle.


Yeah disappointing, but also kind of expected, considering they already almost reached the previous FY's level.
Weren't you also on a 457 so should potentially have plenty of time left?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Vladroid said:


> Yeah disappointing, but also kind of expected, considering they already almost reached the previous FY's level.
> Weren't you also on a 457 so should potentially have plenty of time left?


Not if my company collapses.


----------



## Vijblr (Jul 27, 2017)

I applied EOI on 8th Feb 2019 through ANZ 263312 having 75 points. Didnt receive invite yet. is there any timeline to wait for invite? or now i will have to wait till next month round?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Vijblr said:


> I applied EOI on 8th Feb 2019 through ANZ 263312 having 75 points. Didnt receive invite yet. is there any timeline to wait for invite? or now i will have to wait till next month round?


Next round perhaps? 

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Telecommunications-Network-Engineer/263312.htm


----------



## Vijblr (Jul 27, 2017)

thanks, but i was told usually the effective time is 2 days prior to invitation round date for 75 points. 75 points should have been invited, in my case it EOI was 8th Feb. could it be two business working day or something like that?


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

As per iscah predictions, new applications for 2613XX will get invited only on May 2019 round. Seems very unlikely though.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> As per iscah predictions, new applications for 2613XX will get invited only on May 2019 round. Seems very unlikely though.


Edit - Misread sorry.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

Vijblr said:


> thanks, but i was told usually the effective time is 2 days prior to invitation round date for 75 points. 75 points should have been invited, in my case it EOI was 8th Feb. could it be two business working day or something like that?


I think you should receive on 11th March 2019.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Vijblr said:


> thanks, but i was told usually the effective time is 2 days prior to invitation round date for 75 points. 75 points should have been invited, in my case it EOI was 8th Feb. could it be two business working day or something like that?


No 2 business day, if you did not get an invite by now you wouldn't have gotten an invite. There is no usual effective time.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> As per iscah predictions, new applications for 2613XX will get invited only on May 2019 round. Seems very unlikely though.


So, with 75 points invite will come in May for software engineer?


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

PSA said:


> So, with 75 points invite will come in May for software engineer?


No. I was telling that its a wrong prediction from Iscah. Even if you apply it today, I think you should be able to get the invitation next month.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> No. I was telling that its a wrong prediction from Iscah. Even if you apply it today, I think you should be able to get the invitation next month.


may you please share the link for Iscah prediction


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> No. I was telling that its a wrong prediction from Iscah. Even if you apply it today, I think you should be able to get the invitation next month.


I agree with 75 points, still likely get invite next month, the latest by April. ISCAH seems to predicting the worst case scenario with 600 invs.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

PSA said:


> may you please share the link for Iscah prediction


You can check in this link: When will you get a 189 invite - February Estimates from Iscah - Iscah


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

When applying for a new ACS, how can we link that to the old(still valid) one?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

PSA said:


> When applying for a new ACS, how can we link that to the old(still valid) one?


I don't think you can on the EoI, you need to withdraw and resubmit.

Or if you mean on the ACS website, you can just login and there should be an option to reassess.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I don't think you can on the EoI, you need to withdraw and resubmit.
> 
> Or if you mean on the ACS website, you can just login and there should be an option to reassess.


when doing ACS assessment again , from ACS website , what is current trend of processing time?


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

PSA said:


> when doing ACS assessment again , from ACS website , what is current trend of processing time?


I think it is around 3-4 months.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I think it is around 3-4 months.


A bigger question would be if the new Skills Assessment supersedes the old assessment. That is, the does the old assessment linked to a current EoI become invalid?


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I think it is around 3-4 months.




Should be 4-5 weeks


ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugobynature (Aug 22, 2018)

Good day friends 

Please i would like to know how long before i get ITA with 75 points 
Occupation : 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
DOE : 17th november 2018
was really expecting it on this February draw but i didn't get. please any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ugobynature said:


> Good day friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe in May'19 if you are lucky, as in feb round doe only moved 6 days.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ugobynature said:


> Good day friends
> 
> Please i would like to know how long before i get ITA with 75 points
> Occupation : 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
> ...


May or June 2019.


----------



## Ugobynature (Aug 22, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Maybe in May'19 if you are lucky, as in feb round doe only moved 6 days.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


thanks for your reply brother, So please which DOE month got ITA for 233914 and which day was the last ITA for 233914 given


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ugobynature said:


> thanks for your reply brother, So please which DOE month got ITA for 233914 and which day was the last ITA for 233914 given


As per iscah and myimmitracker, doe till 01/11/18 with 75 got an invite.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ugobynature said:


> Good day friends
> 
> Please i would like to know how long before i get ITA with 75 points
> Occupation : 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
> ...


Hi mate, please post if you get invite here:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...gineering-professionals-eoi-189-190-a-21.html


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

Disheartened to see that invites were less. Really was expecting an invite on Feb11. I know there are many people like me. Let's hang on and hope for the best in next round.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

I am planning to lodge EOI for software engineer as my experience points are going to increase on 28 feb 2019. For that, Do I need to do acs again or should be fine with my existing acs?


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Mehul545 said:


> I am planning to lodge EOI for software engineer as my experience points are going to increase on 28 feb 2019. For that, Do I need to do acs again or should be fine with my existing acs?



Your ACS assessment is valid for 2 years. So unless you've stopped working in the same field you were assessed for, you are good to apply with the current assessment results.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

PSA said:


> when doing ACS assessment again , from ACS website , what is current trend of processing time?


I received in 16 days. 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

March thread pls...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
I submitted my EOI on 8/1/2019 under ICT Security Specialist on 70 points, I did not get an invite in last round (11 Feb 2019), Can anyone tell what are my chances of getting an invite in next round?

Thanks.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

abhi.kunal said:


> March thread pls...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1474292&share_fid=114200&share_type=t

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

Roshen said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need advice about one my concern.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge, the effective date will be updated to the date you amend anything(*including typos*) in your EOI.

But let us wait for the experts to confirm the aforementioned statement.

@Experts/Seniors, please comment.


----------



## Vijblr (Jul 27, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> No 2 business day, if you did not get an invite by now you wouldn't have gotten an invite. There is no usual effective time.


i didnt know invite needs to be checked in Skill select. I was checking my email until my consultant confirmed i have received invite for 189. submitted EOI on 8th feb with 75 points.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Vijblr said:


> i didnt know invite needs to be checked in Skill select. I was checking my email until my consultant confirmed i have received invite for 189. submitted EOI on 8th feb with 75 points.




May I know your ANZSCO code please ? Are you sure you submitted with 75 points and 8th Feb ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I submitted my EOI on 8/1/2019 under ICT Security Specialist on 70 points, I did not get an invite in last round (11 Feb 2019), Can anyone tell what are my chances of getting an invite in next round?
> 
> Thanks.


Cant say because if the same trend continous then may be you have to wait till July 2019.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

jpss said:


> Roshen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


Nah, I did just that back In October, updated EOI to new ACS assessment, DoE stayed May 2018, same as before. So in your case DoE will stay August 2018.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Vladroid said:


> Nah, I did just that back In October, updated EOI to new ACS assessment, DoE stayed May 2018, same as before. So in your case DoE will stay August 2018.


DOE only changes when the changes you make result in change in overall points of EOI.


----------



## rbaleiro (Nov 27, 2018)

*speaking struggle*



Not_so_great_guy said:


> DOE only changes when the changes you make result in change in overall points of EOI.


how did u get better for the speaking part? That is what is holding me back for the 79.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

rbaleiro said:


> how did u get better for the speaking part? That is what is holding me back for the 79.


Lots of Tips and Tricks are already shared in thread "PTE-A Exam" by various form members. It will be a good idea to go through all the posts there. Let me share what worked for me.

Read Aloud: Apart from reading clearly, stopped on pauses and full stops. Didn't stop and correct if something was mispronounced or a word was missed.

Describe Image: Introductory sentence, body and conclusion. Normally if there was a single pie chart or bar graph for 4/5 items, I used to describe all the entities. But if complex data was given e.g. 12 countries with data for 2 different years. Then I used to describe highest and lowest values only. There would be 4 in this scenario. Turned out, different image types had different strategies and sets of vocabulary to describe them which can be mastered with practice.

Repeat Sentence: Practised past exam repeat sentences multiple times. Memorized almost all longer ones. While in exam, focused to memorize and repeat initial 7~8 words of the sentence. The rest of them automatically came to mind while repeating initial 7~8 words most of the time. Closing eyes while listening helped. Remembering in chunks also helped.

Answer Short Questions: Practised all available past questions.

Retell Lecture: Topic sentence, body and conclusion. Made notes in CAPITAL LETTERS in the last attempt as in small caps, some words were sometimes difficult to read due to high speed writing which would impact fluency while retelling. Used three different topic sentences for 3 questions (previously was using the same for all). Used the well known template:

1. The speaker was discussing ____,

2. Firstly, he mentioned that ___

3. Then he talked about the idea that ___

4. Then he suggested that ___

5. Finally, the speaker concluded by saying ___

But in some questions, I was able to note down lots of information so instead of following the template, I retold in the same way as did the speaker.

All speaking question types: Fluency and intonations.

Fluency is the key. Construct the sentence well in mind before speaking (we have 3 seconds before mike stops), once start speaking, don't stop in the middle of the sentence to think or correct. Put stress on important words. Don't speak in a monotone.

Additional Thoughts:

I think that a person's response to the 'Personal introduction' is recorded as benchmark for speaking evaluation. This is used to filter out candidate's voice for scoring from recorded responses which might contain voices of neighbouring candidates as well if they were loud enough. But more importantly, this response sets up your natural speaking pace as well. This is again confirmed in 'read aloud' question types. So, I think if the speaking pace in DI and RL is lower than that in personal introduction and read aloud, one may probably get lower marks in fluency and vice versa. Speaking score increases with fluency but should have enough contents as well. In 4th attempt, got 88 in fluency but 74 in speaking.

Hope it helps.

"Please be advised that there are no advices, only my thoughts which are not necessarily 100% correct :cool2: "


----------



## rbaleiro (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## kkthegreat (Feb 13, 2019)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Lots of Tips and Tricks are already shared in thread "PTE-A Exam" by various form members. It will be a good idea to go through all the posts there. Let me share what worked for me.
> 
> Read Aloud: Apart from reading clearly, stopped on pauses and full stops. Didn't stop and correct if something was mispronounced or a word was missed.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your detailed explanation. In my opinion, these are the best tips and tricks with regards to speaking. I am struggling to score in the Listening, Could you please provide some tips for Listening. Also, if you can advise something on the study material also.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

*Hi All,

Kindly help with the following issues that I am facing while I am trying to fill the

1)The test reference number for Pte – I have used the Registration Id mentioned in the Pte scorecard..Is that okay??

2) For the education Page :

*

I have done masters in IT from rmit and I did my bachelors in E.C.E*Please let me know if the following information is accurate in my EOI form.

*

Qualification:

Mater's degree in Science, Business or Technology

Master of Information Technology

From: (course commencement date )

To : (degree issued date )

*

Bachelor Degree in science, business or Technology

Bachelor of Technology

From: (approximate commencement date)

To: degree issued date

*

I have mentioned Bachelor of Technology as there is no enough space for Electronics and Communication Engineering.Please tell me if there is another way to do that. Would that approximate commencement date be a problem since I don’t know the exact date.?

*

3)For the skills assessment page :

I have got my Bachelors degree assessed by Engineers Australia,*What should be date of skills assessment & Reference Number/receipt Number

*

Date of Skills assessment: Date mentioned in the assessment letter by Engineers Australia?
Reference number/receipt number: EA ID or Application ID??

*

Sorry for the long post, Please help me out .

Thanks a lot,

Hari Krishna.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

uday63 said:


> *Hi All,
> 
> Kindly help with the following issues that I am facing while I am trying to fill the
> 
> ...




Your signature says you already got grant on 16-Nov-2016.
Are you recalling the old memories of asking questions in this forum by posting this?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Your signature says you already got grant on 16-Nov-2016.
> Are you recalling the old memories of asking questions in this forum by posting this?


Ha ha... This is for an intern at our office 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

kkthegreat said:


> Thank you very much for your detailed explanation. In my opinion, these are the best tips and tricks with regards to speaking. I am struggling to score in the Listening, Could you please provide some tips for Listening. Also, if you can advise something on the study material also.


I don't think I will be of much help but let's see how I prepared for listening question types.

Summarize Spoken Text: Kept typing what I heard during the whole lecture without taking a break for even a second. After the lecture ended, corrected misspelled words and created sentences from phrases. Never practised these question types for exams.

Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers: 1 option was always obvious. Chose it. Never knew the second correct choice. Previously I was choosing at least two options, even if I wasn't sure about the second correct option, I would choose what seemed most appropriate to me, I think they were wrong. In last attempt, chose only 1 correct option. Never practised these question types for exams.

Fill in the blanks: First wrote the words on notepad and then typed on the screen after question finished. Scanned the para before speaker started to speak, to check if two blanks are real close. This case needs special attention, othrwise while typing/writing, you miss the next one if it is after a few words. Never practised these question types for exams.

Highlight correct summary: Listened to the lecture and tried to validate option B and C as per the lecture. After lecture finished, read option A and D and marked what seemed most appropriate to me. Apart from the options which contradict from the lecture, the option which highlights a particular point from the lecture and contains some 'exact phrases' from the lecture is often wrong too. A 'correct' summary gives the central idea and often contains few words from the lecture. Read all options and you might realize which options are talking about a particular phenomenon and which one is giving central idea. Never practised these question types for exams.

Multiple-choice, choose single answer: Listened to the question and chose the option seemed best. Never practised these question types for exams.

Select missing word: Listened to the question and chose the option seemed best. Never practised these question types for exams.

Highlight incorrect words: Hovered the mouse 1 word ahead of the speaker, read the word in mind before speaker pronounce it. This way I quickly identified the change and marked that word. Never practised these question types for exams.

Write from dictation: Read all past exam questions and memorized the longer ones. Practised these questions a lot before final attempt.

Honestly, I struggled a lot in Listening MCQ, MCMA, Highlight Correct Summary and Select Missing Word. 90% of the time, I guessed in these question types.

Hope it helps.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Job code :261313

189 :Feb 13 2018 with 75 points

190(NSW): Feb 18 2018 with 75+5 80 points.

Which invite I will get first 189 or 190?

Regards,
Bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kkthegreat (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I always struggle with summarize spoken text, Highlight Correct Summary and Multiple Choice Multiple Answer. Nevertheless, I have to keep trying. I would really appreciate if you can tell me what study material you used for the preparation.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Does pre invite of NSW 190 happens only on 15th of every month?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> DOE only changes when the changes you make result in change in overall points of EOI.


You are a real symbol of hope man . I am just looking at your PTE scores and wondering your spirit.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

kkthegreat said:


> Thanks for the reply. I always struggle with summarize spoken text, Highlight Correct Summary and Multiple Choice Multiple Answer. Nevertheless, I have to keep trying. I would really appreciate if you can tell me what study material you used for the preparation.


Look for post # 26971 in "PTE-A Exam" thread on this forum. I have downloaded the study material from there.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Chris.praveen said:


> You are a real symbol of hope man . I am just looking at your PTE scores and wondering your spirit.


Thanks. There's no point accepting defeat once you have decided to go on this path. And all this motivation came from an inspiring quote I read on a forum like this.
In fact, while I was preparing for my 4th attempt, I came across the story of a guy in this forum. He lived in one of the neighbouring countries of Russia and attempted the test 12 times. Everytime, he flied to another country to give the test. On that day, I made myself ready to go to that length if required. I thought one day I would write my story of PTE to motivate other aspirants. Never did it though. PTE was a small challenge compared to what lies ahead.
Cheers!


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Seniors/Fellow aspirants,

Greetings.
A small doubt.
Suppose we get a period of 8 months till 1st landing after grant date.And I decide to go on the last date to Aus.
Does my PCC or medical expire during this period(because more than 6 months have passed after grant) if I already have received a grant.
Anything else to take care because of delay?


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

Please share discussion link for march round .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> Hi Seniors/Fellow aspirants,
> 
> Greetings.
> A small doubt.
> ...


Once you have got the grant, the pcc and medicals validity have no value

You can go within the validity of the IED including the last day also without any problems and not worry about pcc and medicals 

Cheers


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

shas.irctc said:


> Please share discussion link for march round .


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...invitations-march-2019-a-21.html#post14820262


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ugobynature said:


> Good day friends
> 
> Please i would like to know how long before i get ITA with 75 points
> Occupation : 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
> ...


Hi mate, have you received any invite?


----------



## SindhuMN (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi all,
I filed my EOI in February 2019 for ANZSCO 261312 with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 visa, Please let me know when I can expect invite.


----------

